# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  jesper juul

## zrinka

u "zarezu" mozete procitati intervju sa jesperom juulom

http://www.zarez.hr/117/zariste3.htm

kako vam se cini?
kod nas je izasla njegova knjiga "vase kompetentno dijete", dosta je zgodna....

----------


## VedranaV

Članak je fantastičan!!!

A knjigu sam pročitala i jako mi je draga, ima mi smisla puno toga o čemu govori. Sviđa mi se i Sears i jedan talijanski psiholog, pogledat ću doma kako se zove i on i knjižica koju je napisao.

----------


## †marival

članak je super !
baš mi je trebalo par citata - onak baš su mi sjeli  :Laughing:

----------


## Bubica

Već sam ranije pročitala taj članak i, kao i sve ostalo njegovo što sam pročitala, jako mi leži i jako mi se sviđa  :Smile:

----------


## frkica

Pročitala sam njegovu knjigu Kompetentno dijete i sviđa mi se jako.

----------


## flower

ja njega vec odavno volim  :Wink:

----------


## zork

Evo, baš vam svima krenula pisati o njemu i Vašem kompetentnom djetetu, a kad ono... A kaj da drugo velim osim da sam oduševljena njime :D

----------


## branka1

Čovjek je super!  Baš se spremam nabaviti "Vaše kompetentno dijete". U zadnje vrijeme sam sve više oduševljena tim nordijskim zemljama. Samo kaj je jaaako zimaaa. A ja zimogrozna.   :Laughing:

----------


## branka1

Nabavila sam knjigu. Iako sam tek na početku, jako mi se sviđa. I sve više uviđam kak su naši roditelji griješili s nama i kaj sve ja NEĆU raditi.

----------


## mala_plavva

ima netko knjigu za posuditi/kopirati?

----------


## branka1

Mogu ti je ja posudti. Ionako je trenutno ne čitam. Pokušavam naći vremena za The no cry sleep solution. Šalji pm ako hoćeš.

----------


## MamaAna

Genijalan je- točno je skužio nas Hrvate:
 Kritizerstvo, autohtono hrvatsko nasilje.
Mam kupujem knjigu.

----------


## keka

Pa imao je i priliku cuti iskustva iz prve ruke jer mu je supruga Zagrepcanka. 

Ja nikako da procitam koju od njegovih knjiga, a i dodatno sam motivirana jer sam "u prolazu" upoznala i Jespera i Suzanu. Sad ste me vi potaknule da se stvarno prihvatim citanja.

----------


## Nika

Ja malo dižem topic iz prašine.

Tek sam nedavno naletila na njega.

Čovjek mi je genijalan, baš sam pri kraju knjige i oduševila me svaka rečenica.
Dođe mi da vam sad prepisujem retke i retke, no budem samo malo na brzinu.   :Razz:  

Obitelji s tinejžerima

_A mit o adolescenciji kao o dobi koja sama po sebi uzrokuje sukobe, upravo je to: mit. Do sukoba dolazi prvenstveno zbog pomanjkanja spremnosti ili sposobnosti roditelja da prihvate jedinstvenu i samostalnu osobu kakvom postaje njihovo dijete._

........

_Najbolje što roditelji u tom razdoblju mogu učiniti i za sebe i za svoju djecu jest - opustiti se i uživti u rezultatimamarljivog rada koji su uložili tijekom proteklih godina. Paako baš i nisu oduševljeni onim što vide i dožive, moraju, svejedno, pokušati u tome uživati._




Mislim da bi svi roditelj trebali pročitati ovu knjigu. Jedva čekam da ju pročitam ponovo :D 

[/i]

----------


## lidija_33

članak je super, a meni je super i ime tvog sina, Benedikt. Kako se toga nisam prije sjetila

----------


## Morwen

Nika, ja imam pun blokić citata iz njegove knjige koje svaki dan nosim sa sobom. Jednostavno mi je  fantastičan   :Heart:  !

----------


## Nika

Hvala lidija.

Morwen super ti je fora s blokićem.  :Smile:  

Meni nekako kao da su neke stvari tek sada sjele. 

Sve mi zvuči jako jednostavno i logično, kao da mi je cijelo vrijeme nešto visjelo nad glavom sada sam samo podigla glavu.

----------


## ms. ivy

uh, nikako da dočitam lutonjičinu "raising happy children", do "odrastanja kaina" još nisam ni stigla a sad bi i ovo htjela pročitati.  :/

----------


## Fidji

Ja sam pročitala posuđeno "Moje kompetentno dijete" i oduševila me knjiga.
Rado bi sebi nabavila jedna primjerak.
Znate li gdje ima u ZG za kupiti (može i on-line)?

----------


## zrinka

probaj na nekoj od online nasih knjizara
www.sveznadar.com ili sl.

http://www.sveznadar.com/knjiga.aspx?knjiga=67355

http://www.sveznadar.com/knjiga.aspx?knjiga=64670

----------


## čokolada

Izdavač je "Educa", imaju prostorije u Miramarskoj, svoja izdanja prodaju mislim 25% jeftinije nego u knjižarama. Jedino što ih je vrlo teško uloviti u uredu, probajte naći broj telefona na 988.
Inače imaju fantastičnih knjiga vezanih uz odgoj djece (sa stajališta roditelja i nastavnika)

Evo link na njihova izdanja u Superknjižari:

http://www.superknjizara.hr/nakladni...147&PHPSESSID=

----------


## Nika

Ja sam kupila online, preko superknjižare i došla solo po oni su kod mimare - 114 kn

----------


## Nika

> Ja sam kupila online, preko superknjižare i došla solo po oni su kod mimare - 114 kn


htjedog napisati:
... došla solo po knjigu

----------


## branka1

potpisujem Niku. Sve stvari oko kojih bih se možda živcirala ili dvoumila mi sada puno lakše padaju. Ne znam jesam li to pročitala u Discipline book ili Kompetentno dijete, ali super mi je npr. (to mi sada pada na pamet) da treba i znati što se može očekivati od djeteta u kojoj dobi, npr. 2-godišnje dijete ne može sjediti mirno u restoranu dulje od 2-3 min. A nedavno sam se živcirala i mislila kak moramo poraditi na tome  :Smile:  
super je čovjek. I totalno mi je neobično i super da čovjek tih godina (dakle, kao naši roditelji pretpostavljam) razmišlja na taj način jer je valjda i on odgajan drukčije, a i njegovi vršnjaci o kojima i piše su odgajali svoju djecu drukčije, tj. "disciplinirali" ih

----------


## tanja_b

Podižem topic... potaknuta vašim postovima (i nekim drugima na forumu), nabavila sam knjigu, sad je čitam, i mogu samo reći da sam oduševljena! Kako netko reče, tu bi knjigu trebao pročitati svaki roditelj. Čitajući, sve više uviđam gdje su moguće zamke, gdje su (vjerojatno, i nenamjerno) moji roditelji pogriješili, na što bih trebala paziti da sama ne ponovim iste greške, itd, itd. Svakako preporučujem!

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Evo da i ja podignem temu, tražila sam je dugo a ima ih više, ne znam koju bih...

I ja sam nabavila knjigu "Vaše kompetentno dijete",
čitam je svaki dan, tj. svako veče 
i ne znam zapravo šta da mislim o svemu...

Ili sam ja preumorna kad je čitam pa mi "prave stvari" promiču
ili stvarno ne kontam njegov pristup.

Sve što sam uspjela do sad da uhvatim, a pročitala sam oko pola knjige u ovih zadnjih par dana,
je to da dijete treba "pustiti"....da jede kad je gladno,
da spava kad je umorno...
A kako onda napraviti neki red u svemu tome???

Stvarno ne znam  šta da milslim, 
a još  manje šta da radim..

 :?

----------


## Cubana

Ja još nisam "odradila" Juula, ali odmah mi se nameće pitanje:
Jedeš li ti kad nisi gladna? i kako zaspeš ako nisi umorna?

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

A gdje je onda neki red u svemu tome???

Njemu se ne ustaje prije 7 ali ja moram na posao
njemu se igra u vrtiću kad dođem po njega, on bi radije ostao, ali obdaniše se i tako zatvara u 5
ako ćemo u kupovinu treba obući nešto na noge i jaknu

Kako drugačije???

Nema mi smisla
 Kad je vikend, onda je druga priča, ali radnim danom mora njegov raspored biti prilagođen mom, bar dok ne dođemo kući.

Ako ima neko da je knjigu pošteno prostudirao nek me uputi 
da je čitam na pravi način

----------


## MGrubi

nisam čitala knjigu, al možda ti je povezano:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=157&Show=529

----------


## MGrubi

> je to da dijete treba "pustiti"....da jede kad je gladno,


kako misliš nahraniti sito dijete?

----------


## AdioMare

> Jedeš li ti kad nisi gladna?


Jedem, cubana i te kako!  :Grin:  



> i kako zaspeš ako nisi umorna


Zaspim, ako moram...  :Grin: 

sori cure, morala sam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lucky day

> A gdje je onda neki red u svemu tome???
> 
> 
> 
> Ako ima neko da je knjigu pošteno prostudirao nek me uputi 
> da je čitam na pravi način


draga   :Love:  
red je u tvojoj glavi...
zivot (pogotovo sa djetetom) je velikim dijelom improvizacija a ne slidjenje pravila...
u toj improvizaciji se slobodno mozes osloniti na svoj zdrav razum i intuiciju (a ja sam vec stekla dojam ovdje na forumu da si kreativna osoba)...

i juul je bas super sto to naglasava...

savjet za ciitanje: pokusaj citati dok ne naidjes na neku inspirativnu recenicu... pa stani i razmisli kako ju primijeniti u vasem zivotu...

radije uzmes manje doze pa te inspiriraju...
nego velike doze koje te zbune...

a,mozes primjetiti, dosta nas se vraca toj knjizi nakon sto ju procitamo - i svaki put nesto novo se osvjesti...

u svakom slucaju - nije juul biblija (mnogima ni Biblija nije biblija  :Wink:   )...
al da moze otvoriti oci i podrzati zdravi razum - moze...

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

ne znam kako vaša djeca, ali moj G. može padati s nogu od umora ali taj ne bi nikad sam na spavanje, ma koliko umoran bio,
ali ako jest umoran a na nogama onda je jaaaako nervozan, razdražljiv, grintav.

Ili, vezano za hranu - taj neće nikad tražiti da jede, ( osim nekad čokoladu ili keks ili voćni jogurt ili sladoled )
ali ručak uredno jede po nekoj ustaljenoj šemi oduvijek

i u čemu je sad problem?
jesam ja sad neki tiranin ili šta???

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Hvala ti lucky day, baš to mi je trebalo   :Kiss:

----------


## lucky day

ja ti samo mogu reci da nisi tiranin... 
cim se pitas kako poboljsati odnos sa svojim djetetom - na obostrano zadovoljstvo...

----------


## MGrubi

> ne znam kako vaša djeca, ali moj G. može padati s nogu od umora ali taj ne bi nikad sam na spavanje, ma koliko umoran bio,
> ali ako jest umoran a na nogama onda je jaaaako nervozan, razdražljiv, grintav.
> 
> Ili, vezano za hranu - taj neće nikad tražiti da jede, ( osim nekad čokoladu ili keks ili voćni jogurt ili sladoled )
> ali ručak uredno jede po nekoj ustaljenoj šemi oduvijek
> 
> i u čemu je sad problem?


ako pada s nogu to znači da je vrijeme za spavanje, tu uskačeš ti i odvedeš ga spavati , to znači da mu je vrijeme .. i sama to vidiš
vrijeme za spavanje NIJE ako je dijete puno energije , budno, dobre volje - nije grintavo i sl...

bitno je da jede i da se ne buni, ako je priviknuo da jede u vrijeme ručka onda super, sve 5

čini mi se da nema problema   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> Nataša,Sarajevo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> je to da dijete treba "pustiti"....da jede kad je gladno,
> 
> 
> kako misliš nahraniti sito dijete?


a otkud ti ideja da je ono sito? kad se nahranilo ? samo ? ustalo u 5 ujutro pa poskrivecki ? 

clanak kao takav je odlican. nekoliko puta sam imala prilike pregledati njegovu knjigu "kompetentno dijete", ovo sto imadoh prilike procitati o "kompetentnosti" kod jedenja/spavanja i sl. ja mogu utoliko prihvatiti da necu siliti dijete da jede po svaku cijenu (ako nije gladno), al necu sigurno cekati ko napeta puska da mi gospodicna veli da je gladna pa da dotrcim s punim loncima. il da cu (kao pravilo) dozvoliti da jede mimo ostalih clanova obitelji. 

i ovo sa spavanjem... iako dijete i nije umorno... na stranu da ni moja nikad ne bi legla u krevet, i kad je najumornija. hoce li mi netko objasniti sto malo dijete ima raditi u 23h jos budno ? moze se lako dogoditi da dijete u 23h nije umorno, al jel takvo sto pozeljno ? zar nije na nama roditeljima srediti sve tako da ono ipak negdje oko 21h bude umorno i da ga se bez problema moze spremiti u krevet ? 




> ako je priviknuo da jede u vrijeme ručka


ne znam zasto je to tako lose imati neki dnevni red ?!?  sto znaci "ako je priviknuo da jede u vrijeme rucka" ? 

mislim, vi stovateljice lika i djela jespera jula   :Razz:  , kad je za vas "vrijeme rucka" ? 

i da... ja ne jedem i ako sam jako gladna... ako zabrijem na kompu il ako sam previse lijena da si napravim. da imam (golog) kuhara pored sebe koji bi mi kuhao, onda bih i jela kad bi me pozvao da je rucak gotov.

----------


## MGrubi

> a otkud ti ideja da je ono sito? 
> 
> necu siliti dijete da jede po svaku cijenu (ako nije gladno),
> 
> ... na stranu da ni moja nikad ne bi legla u krevet, i kad je najumornija. 
> 
>  moze se lako dogoditi da dijete u 23h nije umorno, al jel takvo sto pozeljno ? 
> .



pa kako ti znaš da je sito pa ga nečeš siliti? a?

ti si roditelj i učiš dijete da kad je umorno onda treba ići spavati, zar ne? 

Nera je imala ovo ljeto spavanac od 23-24h. zašto? jer se budila ujutro oko 10, slijedeća tura oko 16-18
nama je odgovaralo jer smo mogli i otići u večernju ljetnju šetnju 

pomicanje buđenja nije problem, treba se pustiti dnevno ssvjetlo u sobu i to je razbudi
kad se ranije digne, ide i ranije leći

----------


## Ailish

> al necu sigurno cekati ko napeta puska da mi gospodicna veli da je gladna pa da dotrcim s punim loncima


pa sad, ja nisam ničija štovateljica, iako mi Juul ima par dobrih ideja, ali MC gdje si ovo (ili bilo što slično tome) pročitala kod njega?

----------


## MGrubi

> amopouzdanost roditelja, dakle, vezana je za to da razumijemo i razlikujemo što djeca žele, a što djeca trebaju. To nije isto. Djeca mogu željeti masu stvari koja im nije potrebna, što je sasvim razumljivo. Ali naše je da im osiguramo ono što im jest potrebno. Da budem još konkretniji: ne znam nijednog sisavca koji ne bi htio spavati uz tatu i mamu što god dulje može. Ali svim je sisavcima potrebno i da nauče kako se mogu sami brinuti o svom snu; kako mogu zaspati i spavati sami. Na to ih se ne može prisiliti nikakvom metodom, ali može im se pomoći da kroz to prođu što je moguće manje traumatično.





> pćenito, oko odgovornosti djece postoje brojni nesporazumi. Ljudi misle "aha, sad su klinci odgovorni za sebe, znači mi se više za njih ne trebamo brinuti, niti nas oni trebaju zanimati." Pogrešno. Potpuno pogrešno. To je, naime, roditeljsko odbacivanje odgovornosti.


meni jasno

----------


## AdioMare

U prvom citatu, Grubi, ja ne vidim ništa proturječno onome što reče MC :?

----------


## Mamasita

> Sve što sam uspjela do sad da uhvatim, a pročitala sam oko pola knjige u ovih zadnjih par dana,
> je to da dijete treba "pustiti"....da jede kad je gladno,
> da spava kad je umorno...
> A kako onda napraviti neki red u svemu tome???
> 
> Stvarno ne znam  šta da milslim, 
> a još  manje šta da radim..
> 
>  :?


mislim da bi mozda bilo dobro da procitas knjigu do kraja, pa onda opet iz pocetka.  :Grin:   ja sam je procitala nekoliko puta, i stvarno, kako kaze lucky - svaki put se nesto novo osvijesti.
moram jos samo reci da nisam primjetila da juul u knjizi spominje da dijete *treba* pustiti da jede kad je gladno i da spava kad je umorno.
vise mi se urezalo u pamcenje, bas u vezi odlaska na spavanje, to da roditelj sam odlucuje hoce li odluku o odlasku na spavanje prepustiti djetetu, a ako roditelj zeli odlucivati o vremenu odlaska na spavanje bitan je nacin na koji ce to djetetu reci, tj. ako radi toga ulazi u sukob s djetetom onda je tu bitno da ne povrijedi djetetove osjecaje.

----------


## Bubica

pa i nije proturječno, pitanje je interpretacije i poruka koje šaljemo djetetu. Dakle, ako je dijete budno i nema potrebu spavati u 11 sati na večer a mi bi željeli iz x (opravdanih) razloga da ono bude u to doba u krevetu onda je važno tako to djetetu i objasniti: ne, ti si ovakav i onakav, vidiš, spavati se a nećeš i sl.  već preuzeti odgovornost i naglasiti da je nama važno da on u to doba treba biti u krevetu, mi smo umorni i želimo ići spavati ili neki drugi razlog.

----------


## AdioMare

Razumijem da je stvar u interpretaciji, a poruka je onakva kakvu roditelj smatra poželjnom ili ispravnom, kakva god ona bila.

----------


## mama courage

> pa kako ti znaš da je sito pa ga nečeš siliti? a?
> 
> ti si roditelj i učiš dijete da kad je umorno onda treba ići spavati, zar ne? 
> 
> Nera je imala ovo ljeto spavanac od 23-24h. zašto? jer se budila ujutro oko 10, slijedeća tura oko 16-18
> nama je odgovaralo jer smo mogli i otići u večernju ljetnju šetnju 
> 
> pomicanje buđenja nije problem, treba se pustiti dnevno ssvjetlo u sobu i to je razbudi
> kad se ranije digne, ide i ranije leći


i gdje ti tu vidis kompetentnost tvog djeteta ?!?   :? riktas ga da spava kako TEBI odgovara. i sama to cinim, kad je ljeto, riktam si da mi kasnije ustaje, jer mi onda ne smeta ni da kasnije zaspiva. al to nema veze s kompetentnoscu djeteta niti s juulom, a kamo li s djetetovim potrebama. potreba trogodisnjeg djeteta sigurno nije spavati do deset i uspavljivati se u 23h. to je meni bila potreba. i ja to priznam, a ne pokusavam to prodati kao foru da dijete samo odlucuje o spavanju. ja odlucujem o njenom spavanju, itekako svjesna da ako mi spava od 16 do 18 da nema sanse da mi zaspi u 20h ponovo, itekako svjesna da ako smo cijeli dan bile na bazenu (i nije poslijepodne spavala) da ce u 20h zaspati k'o klada.

i da... po cemu se onda tvoje "riktanje" razlikuje od riktanja natasinog koja zeli da dijete ide rano leci (jer ona sutradan radi) ?




> to da roditelj sam odlucuje hoce li odluku o odlasku na spavanje prepustiti djetetu, a ako roditelj zeli odlucivati o vremenu odlaska na spavanje bitan je nacin na koji ce to djetetu reci, tj. ako radi toga ulazi u sukob s djetetom onda je tu bitno da ne povrijedi djetetove osjecaje


  :Rolling Eyes:  a da napisem zamolbu djetetu da ide na spavanjac i ovjerim je kod javnog biljeznika. hoce li to povrijediti djetetove osjecaje ?    :Grin:  ja kad god velim mojoj da je vrijeme za spavanje, kad god ona ustala i koliko god bila umorna - ulazim u sukob s njom. jer njoj se nikad ne spava, koliko god da je nervozna i ne zna za sebe. sto znaci "sukob" - znaci da ona prvo mora reci "necu"   :Grin:  ja odmahnem glavom, nesto izmajmunisemo... uglavnom ona ode spavati. mirno i bez pogovora. al kad bih ja svako njeno "necu" i "ne spava mi se" poslusala, ona bi zajedno sa mnom docekivala zoru.... i bobana...   :Grin:

----------


## Mamasita

ma sukob je sasvim ok. bitan je samo nacin na koji se sukob odvija, tj. bitno je da se prema djetetu bude iskren, dakle - ides spavati jer ja tako zelim - i to je to. na taj nacin ne povrijedjujemo dijete.

----------


## babyiris

Kupila sam i pročitala njegovu knjigu - Kako mirne savjesti reći ne (naslov nešto u tom stilu). Oprečnih sam mišljenja što se tu danih savjeta tiče.  Kosi se s nekim stvarima koje od prije znam i ne bih ga hvalila na prvu loptu.
 Možda kad pročitam sve njegove naslove budem drugačijeg mišljenja. Možda...

----------


## babyiris

> ma sukob je sasvim ok. bitan je samo nacin na koji se sukob odvija, tj. bitno je da se prema djetetu bude iskren, dakle - ides spavati jer ja tako zelim - i to je to. na taj nacin ne povrijedjujemo dijete.


Nikad ovako ne bih poslala dijete na spavanje. Ne zato jer ja tako želim, to je nikakvo objašnjenje. Djetetu, kao i odraslima, trebaju pravi odgovori. Da, iskreni, ali pravi i bez nametanja autoriteta, a ovo "jer ja tako želim" upravo to i jest.

Puno mi se više sviđaju Montessori i Waldorf pedagogija, nego ovo grubo povlačenje granica.
Naravno, možda prozborim drugačije kad budu pročitani i drugi njegovi naslovi.

----------


## MGrubi

> i da... po cemu se onda tvoje "riktanje" razlikuje od riktanja natasinog koja zeli da dijete ide rano leci (jer ona sutradan radi) ?


moje riktanje je nježno i nema isplakivanja i stresne situacije
a to je bitno, zar ne? moje dijete ide spati kad je umorno, nikad je nisam legla kad sam JA mislila da je vrijeme za spavanje , nego kad je ONA bila umorna tj. spremna za spavanac
no ja sam odrasla osoba koja zna manipulirati

Nera ne jede krumpir, nikakav, eto ne voli ga , kompetentna je reći da joj ne paše
i zašto bi sad ja trebala forsirati krompir?
ili bananu? ili jaje? ili voćni jogurt? ili meso?
imam novaca pa  mogu naći namirnice koje voli

po ovom članku jasno vidim da J.J. odgaja roditelja, ne daje instant-formulu za odgoj djeteta

----------


## Hannah

Trenutno čitam Juulovu knjigu "znati reći "ne" mirne savjesti" i od cijele knjige najviše mi je sjelo zadnje poglavlje "reći "ne" partneru"  :Grin:  Malo su mi se oči otvorile što se tiče nekih stvari. Ne znam što bih rekla o Juulu, nekako su mi više legli drugi autori. Možda ga ne kužim. Znam samo da sam se uhvatila kako mi je, čitajući knjigu, nastao košmar u glavi i sama sam sebi rekla da slušam sebe, ipak svi oni samo daju savjete, a ne striktna pravila kako se trebam ponašati prema djetetu. Pa mislim, zar itko želi odgajati dijete po knjizi? Puno sam naučila iz knjiga, kao i s ovog foruma, ali i ja imam loše dane i ne postupim ponekad kako bih trebala.

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i da... po cemu se onda tvoje "riktanje" razlikuje od riktanja natasinog koja zeli da dijete ide rano leci (jer ona sutradan radi) ?
> 
> 
> moje riktanje je nježno i nema isplakivanja i stresne situacije


a contrario natasino nije njezno ? otkud ti to? ne znam mozda sam preletila nesto, al samo vidim da se natasa (s pravom) pita gdje je tu red? 




> a to je bitno, zar ne?


mozes ti njezno i bez stresa staviti dijete i u pola devet u krevet. kad je (otprilike) vrijeme da djeca idu u krevet. zar ne? 




> moje dijete ide spati kad je umorno, nikad je nisam legla kad sam JA mislila da je vrijeme za spavanje , nego kad je ONA bila umorna tj. spremna za spavanac


cek tvoje dijete nema ni dvije godine... i ti ju ne stavi leci, nego tek kad ona tebi da do znanja da je vrijeme za leci ?!? 




> no ja sam odrasla osoba koja zna manipulirati


u tome je i catch. i ja sebe smatram osobom koja zna manipulirati, ako nista drugo znam prevesti moje skoro pa cetvorogodisnje dijete "zedne preko vode"... al ne vidim sto to ima veze s djetetovom kompetentnoscu. bas naprotiv...




> Nera ne jede krumpir, nikakav, eto ne voli ga , kompetentna je reći da joj ne paše


ma vraga su oni kompetentni, dajte ne zanosite se. pa moja se s godinu i pol davila, davila u brokulicama, sad ih nece ni okusiti, dok joj jucer nisam slucajno ponudila brokulice na drugaciji nacin spravljene nego inace - i opet ih je jela s gustom. nisam od onih koji ce siliti svoje dijete, nece mu dati ustati sa stola dok ne pojede i slicne torture, naravno da cu joj dati (odredjenu) slobodu da odredjeni dan pojede ono sto hoce tj. ostavi ono sto joj se ne jede, al da cu zbog toga govoriti da je kompetentna, posebice na ovaj nacin, time joj pravim medvedju uslugu. bit ce vremena u njenom zivotu gdje ce biti bitna njena kompetentnost - polako. kud zurite?   :Grin:  




> imam novaca pa  mogu naći namirnice koje voli


uopce nije bit u novcu, nego u principu. ovo me podsjeca na mamu moje frendice (kad su znale ici kod bake na raspust), koja je htjela voditi svoju unuku svaki dan da jede cevape, jer dijete nece nista drugo (sto joj se doma spremi), pa nek pojede barem to.

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


Nataša, sorry pisala sam na dva topica , u biti MC Nataša ne radi ništa loše
isplakivanje i stresna situacija je kod cry-out metode na koju sam naletjela kod *milanina* tu: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...138&highlight=

nema ništa loše u refu, ali ne s korištenjem prisile

----------


## MGrubi

> ali moje je profesionalno iskustvo da ljubav možda jest temeljna, možda i jest najvažnija u odnosu roditelja i djeteta, ali sasvim sigurno nije dovoljna za sve dječje potrebe, niti uključuje sve vrste roditeljskog angažmana na koji djeca imaju pravo. Roditeljska ljubav za djecu ima smisla samo ako je izražena ponašanjem koje djecu poštuje i ne povrjeđuje ih.





> Misliti o svojim izborima. Općenito bih mogao reći da posvuda susrećem isti tip problema koji muči roditelje: kako usmjeravati ili odgajati svoje dijete a da mu pritom ne naudim? Kako njemu ili njoj dati bolji život od onoga koji smo mi vodili? Odgovarajući na ta pitanja, roditelji su još uvijek uhvaćeni između dvaju krajnosti: one autoritarne (djeca moraju raditi kako kažem) i one permisivne (djeca mogu što god hoće). To su podjednako nasilne opcije. Jedna djeci traumatski oduzima odgovornost, druga im daje traumatski preveliku odgovornost. Ja pokušavam govoriti o odgoju koji nije nasilan ni prema roditeljima ni prema djeci.





> danas se događa da roditelji često postaju sluge svoje djece, potpuno im se podrede. To je tipična reakcija na borbu protiv autoritarnog odgoja koji su dobili sami roditelji. Bilo bi netočno reći da u takvoj situaciji "djeca vladaju", jer djeca nemaju nikakve želje za vladavinom, ali ako se roditelji posve povuku i sve prepuste djeci, ja to zovem "nevidljivim" roditeljima, onda djeca iz nužde počnu upravljati čitavom obiteljskom situacijom. Kad su djeca u središtu pozornosti, kad se sve "vrti" oko njih, za njih je to jednako loše kao i za bilo koju slavnu osobu: ona postanu usamljena. Kad se nalazite u središtu, više niste dio grupe. Izolirani ste. I ljubavni odnosi u kojima je jedna osoba pijedestalizirana raspadaju se iz istog razloga. Djeca posebno dobro razumiju da ta vrsta asimetričnog odnosa nije ljubav, u njoj nema topline uzajamnosti, ali jedino što u njoj mogu napraviti je tražiti još, jer jedini jezik koji razumiju djeca permisivnih roditelja tiče se iziskivanja ili gomilanja, a ne izgradnje odnosa s vlastitim roditeljima. Ljubav koja se pokazuje tako da se djetetu daruje sve što god dijete želi stvara egocentrike, čiji je apetit naravno nemoguće zadovoljiti, pa roditelji počinju "pucati" i pokazivati sve veću agresivnost, okrivljujući dijete za obrazac ponašanja koji su sami proizveli.


meni nije jasno šta je tebi MC tu sporno?

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> Nera ne jede krumpir, nikakav, eto ne voli ga , kompetentna je reći da joj ne paše
> i zašto bi sad ja trebala forsirati krompir?
> ili bananu? ili jaje? ili voćni jogurt? ili meso?
> imam novaca pa  mogu naći namirnice koje voli


Po ovome bi moj Vito jeo samo nutelu i sladoled. I paštu. Nikad ga ne prisiljavamo da nešto jede (ne znam uopće kako prisiliti dvogodišnjaka da nešto pojede što ne želi), ali da ću se uvijek ravnati po njegovim željama, neću...uostalom, Juul naglašava razliku između želja i potreba, a mislim da je djetetu potreban krumpir, i voćni jogurt, i banana itd.
Namirnice koje ne voli pokušavam "uvaliti" u nešto što voli, ali ih ne izbacujem iz jelovnika (najčešće).

----------


## MGrubi

> ma vraga su oni kompetentni, dajte ne zanosite se. pa moja se s godinu i pol davila, davila u brokulicama, sad ih nece ni okusiti, dok joj jucer nisam slucajno ponudila brokulice na drugaciji nacin spravljene nego inace - i opet ih je jela s gustom. nisam od onih koji ce siliti svoje dijete, nece mu dati ustati sa stola dok ne pojede i slicne torture, naravno da cu joj dati (odredjenu) slobodu da odredjeni dan pojede ono sto hoce tj. ostavi ono sto joj se ne jede, al da cu zbog toga govoriti da je kompetentna, posebice na ovaj nacin, time joj pravim medvedju uslugu. bit ce vremena u njenom zivotu gdje ce biti bitna njena kompetentnost - polako. kud zurite?


aha, znači tvoje dijete u biti ne zna da ne voli brokulice na stari način nego na novi?
nisam ni ja majonezu jela do 16, nisam je voljela

šta je tu toliko čudno da dijete preferira (voli) neke okuse a neke ne?
Nera ne priča, ona sa mnom komunicira na drugi način. je si li čula za govor tijela?
ima 19 mj i ne nosi više dnevnu pelenu. kako? pa "kaže" mi: donese tutu i pokaže na guzu
kad je umorna, "kaže" mi: trlja okice i zijeva

mislim da su sporne samo te torture oko jela: nema dizanja dok se ne pojede sve, jedeš za ručak ili nema večere ... nije li to nasilno ili ne?

možda izraz kompetentan je nespretan (možda je stvar prevoda..) , više bi odgovarao izraz : imati pravo da ne voli neku hranu, imati pravo na spavanje kad mu se spava/kad je umorno ....

koliko sam skužila bitna je otvorena komunikacija između djeteta i roditelja

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nera ne jede krumpir, nikakav, eto ne voli ga , kompetentna je reći da joj ne paše
> i zašto bi sad ja trebala forsirati krompir?
> ili bananu? ili jaje? ili voćni jogurt? ili meso?
> imam novaca pa  mogu naći namirnice koje voli
> 
> 
> ...


u krumpiru nema ništa više nego u tjestenini ili riži, bolje od voćnog jogurta je samo voće, Nera preferira sezonsko voće, čim prođe sezona to voće više neće

nutelu , sladoled i sl. smatram junk foodom, pa i nema u ponudi, ima vremena
i opet dolazimo , sad, do kuharske  manipulacije : zamaskiraj mrkvu u umak i sl. no hranjive i zdrave namirnice zavrjeđuju taj trud

opet bez prisile

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma sukob je sasvim ok. bitan je samo nacin na koji se sukob odvija, tj. bitno je da se prema djetetu bude iskren, dakle - ides spavati jer ja tako zelim - i to je to. na taj nacin ne povrijedjujemo dijete.
> 
> 
> Nikad ovako ne bih poslala dijete na spavanje. Ne zato jer ja tako želim, to je nikakvo objašnjenje. Djetetu, kao i odraslima, trebaju pravi odgovori. Da, iskreni, ali pravi i bez nametanja autoriteta, a ovo "jer ja tako želim" upravo to i jest.


Ovo potpisujem. Ni meni to nije sjelo i ne kužim kako to može biti "metoda" kod ravnopravnih obitelji kakve Juul pozitivno ocjenjuje (možda sam falila termin, ali mislim da je bilo riječ o ravnopravnim, demokratskim i autoritativnim obiteljima).

Ukratko, ni meni Juul nije posve legao, i skrušeno priznajem da ga ne kužim u potpunosti (npr. prvi dio knjige "Ovo sam ja, tko si ti? mi je skroz legao, a drugi nisam skužila ili mi nije legao, nemam pojma). 
Super je što Juul ne daje instant rješenja za pojedine situacije, nema od 1. do 10. točke dobrih/loših postupaka, ali mislim da nije dovoljno jasan i da se, ono što je jasno, opet može poredati u točke koje se, po mom osjećaju, često i sukobljavaju.

----------


## MGrubi

nitko nije savršen, pa niti on, al mislim da se tu nazire dobar put

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> nitko nije savršen, pa niti on, al mislim da se tu nazire dobar put


Slažem se, samo se po mom mišljenju previše glorificira svaka njegova misao, i često se ima prilike pročitatina forumu interpretiranje njegovih misli na skroz pogrešan način (ili pravi? jer nema baš previše onih koje ga u potpunosti zbilja razumiju).

----------


## Sun

> babyiris prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mamasita prvotno napisa
> ...



pa nije on niti izjavio da je super djetetu reći ideš spavati jer ja to tako želim i gotovo! (to bi bilo pravo nuđenje instant riješenja)

On je samo rekao da je i takav iskren odgovor bolji od prebacivanja odgovornosti na djete. A naravno da bi puno puno bolji bio neki odgovor koji bi djete moglo bolje shvatiti.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Na dosta mjesta u njegovim knjigama se može pročitati da djetetu treba reći: napravi to i to jer ja tako želim, a ne napravi to i to jer..., znači bez objašnjenja.

----------


## Sun

ne bih se ja baš složila, meni to izgleda kao pogrešna interpretacija. On baš ne stavlja riječi u usta i meni se zato i sviđa, jer me navodi da razmišljam u raznim dnevnim situacijama i analiziram i zaustavim užasno blesave izraze koje sam pokupila od svojih (a koji su totalno krivi i oduvijek sam kao mala mislila da nema šanse da ću ih ikada svojem djetetu izgovoriti   :Rolling Eyes:  ) tako.. navodi me da zaustavim tu neku lavinu riječi koje su mi ubačene u podsvjest..

I super mi je što mogu analizirati sve greške svojih staraca i njihove posljedice na samoj sebi. Totalno mi je otkrio razne poglede koje ja sama nikako ne bih skužila jer ne znam tako razmišljati..

----------


## Ivanna

Pročitala sam "Vaše kompetentno dijete" i "Ovo sam ja.Tko si ti?". Knjige su mi dobre, iako je to sve zapravo ono što sam i sama znala. Ne mogu reći da sam baš nešto posebno "naučila" od njega.




> Na dosta mjesta u njegovim knjigama se može pročitati da djetetu treba reći: napravi to i to jer ja tako želim, a ne napravi to i to jer..., znači bez objašnjenja.


Ovo je jedino što mi nije sjelo kod njega. Sjećam se da su mi najgluplji odgovori od roditelja na moje pitanje "zašto" bili "zato jer ja tako kažem". A to su u biti koristili rijetko.

----------


## leonisa

> I super mi je što mogu analizirati sve greške svojih staraca i njihove posljedice na samoj sebi. Totalno mi je otkrio razne poglede koje ja sama nikako ne bih skužila jer ne znam tako razmišljati..


kako ovo potpisujem!!!
i sve vise se trudim govoriti ja hocu, zelim, ne zelim, osjecam nego ti nemoj, ne smijes, moras....pokusavam ozivjeti osobni jezik....knjigu sada cita MM.  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

mgrubi

pa nema meni niceg spornog u ovom njegovom intervju (dapace, cak i on sam navodi da se njegove rijeci ne trebaju pogresno shvacati), al nekako u tvojim izjavama ne mogu pronaci juula. 




> šta je tu toliko čudno da dijete preferira (voli) neke okuse a neke ne?


pa nije nista cudno, al to po meni nije nikakav pokazatelj "kompetentnosti". okej, mozda je fakat pogresan prijevod, il sto ja znam.




> Nera ne priča, ona sa mnom komunicira na drugi način. je si li čula za govor tijela?


kao sto netko rece, da ne voli krumpir nera ti moze reci i bez govora tijela, dovoljno da ispovrati sve po sebi i tebi je sve jasno   :Grin:  

upraznjavale smo govor tijela, do godine i pol, od tada je propricala.




> kad je umorna, "kaže" mi: trlja okice i zijeva


divno, moja do sada nikad nije rekla da je umorna (mada bi trljala ocice do besvjesti). dapace, cim padne mrak me uvjerava da ona nije umorna i da se njoj ne spava.   :Grin:  




> mislim da su sporne samo te torture oko jela: nema dizanja dok se ne pojede sve, jedeš za ručak ili nema večere ... nije li to nasilno ili ne?


pa jesam li ja rekla da to nije nasilno il da ja takav vid ishrane upraznjavam? al zato mi ne treba juul da to spoznam. niti konstrukcija o "kompetentnom" djetetu. ja sam inace bila uzasno uzasno problematicno dijete sto se tice jedenja, pa me opet moji nisu silili, nikad. a i ja ne silim moju, al moje dijete je po tom pitanju neproblematicno.   




> možda izraz kompetentan je nespretan (možda je stvar prevoda..) , više bi odgovarao izraz : imati pravo da ne voli neku hranu, imati pravo na spavanje kad mu se spava/kad je umorno ....


da, al dozvoliti djetetu da nesto ne voli je drugacije nego reci (sto cesto cujem kad se spomene njegovo ime): dijete samo odlucuje sto ce jesti. 




> koliko sam skužila bitna je otvorena komunikacija između djeteta i roditelja


ponavljam, zato mi nije trebao juul. dapace, dok nisam imala dijete uvijek sam se furala na onu da su i djeca "mali ljudi" sa svojim potrebama i zeljama... dok nisam shvatila da su djeca - djeca. i da ne trebaju s dvije-tri-cetiri godine biti mali ljudi, niti se treba s njima govoriti kao s malim ljudima... ja kad sam pokusala na taj nacin komunicirati, vidjela sam da je to za nju bilo previse. zato mi je i odbojna ta formulacija "kompetentno dijete" (koja je inace i u njemackom jeziku). vidjela sam djecu koji su uzivali u odgoju da su kompetentni... pa da mogu odluciti sa svojih 10 godina da ce lijegati u ponoc (a sutra treba u skolu), pa ujutro jedva ustanu, al eto, necemo ih siliti navecer leci ranije, jer oni znaju najbolje... pa da nece pojesti povrce i voce, nego radije odu u mcdonalds il sami otvaraju frizider i jedu pola sata prije rucka... i da oblace sto zele, tj. ne skidaju sa sebe donji ves tjedan dana.




> Na dosta mjesta u njegovim knjigama se može pročitati da djetetu treba reći: napravi to i to jer ja tako želim, a ne napravi to i to jer..., znači bez objašnjenja


ja ne vidim nista sporno i da se ponekad tako veli djetetu. uradis to jer ja to tako zelim. al gdje je tu kompetentnost djeteta?  :?

----------


## Ailish

joj MC, jesi li ti stvarno pročitala Kompetentno dijete? Ono, od korica do korica? Nekako mi se čini da zaključuješ posredno na temelju tuđih interpretacija

kompetentno - što se tiče jela - on upotrebljava isključivo u smislu da dijete zna kad je gladno, kad je sito i koje okuse voli

dakle - tvoje je da nudiš, njegovo da pojede ili ostavi, ništa više i ništa manje od toga. Znači nema ucjena, podmićivanja, nutkanja i manipulacije da pojede više. Ne bi vjerovala koliko ljudi, naizgled sasvim normalnih i inteligentnih, radi sve ovo nabrojano

nigdje ne kaže da ručak treba čekati topao iste minute kad dijete ogladni ni bilo šta slično tome, niti da mu treba omogućiti da ruča kruh s nutellom

što se tiče spavanja - uglavnom govori o starijoj djeci, ali je princip da će i sami skužiti da se ne naspavaju ako idu leći u ponoć... to možda neća za svakoga funkcionirati, ali nije ni nekakva apsurdna teza

----------


## mama courage

spomenula sam da nisam procitala knjigu, al sam i rekla da ono sto mislim (na osnovu clanka) da juul propagira mi se ne poklapa s onim sto imam ovdje prilike procitati od njegovih stovateljica. 




> tvoje je da nudiš, njegovo da pojede ili ostavi, ništa više i ništa manje od toga. Znači nema ucjena, podmićivanja, nutkanja i manipulacije da pojede više. Ne bi vjerovala koliko ljudi, naizgled sasvim normalnih i inteligentnih, radi sve ovo nabrojano


znam, moja mama je prva.  :Grin:  a ovo sto si navela - upraznjavam i bez juula.

----------


## Sun

ja ne kužim emsa kaj ti hoćeš reći, stalno navodiš da neke stvari radiš bez da si pročitala Juula, dakle u principu se s njim slažeš? Ili želiš reći da knjiga nije vrijedna čitanja jer neke stvari od prije znaš? Ili?
Meni osobno je vrlo korisna baš zato što sam postala svjesna tih nekih stvari koje sam počela automatski govoriti. I što me navela da uvidim koje su greške pa da razmislim i sama pronađem svoje načine kako da ih ispravim.

----------


## Ailish

ok, sad još samo trebaš pojasniti tko to na ovom forumu dozvoljava djetetu da ide u mc donalds umjesto da jede povrće i da ne mijenja donji veš  :Grin:

----------


## lucky day

1. dijete je kompetentno izraziti svoje emocije, cesto direktnije i jasnije od odraslih...

na roditelju je da te emocije prepozna i postuje... te, ako i sam zna kako i zasto, da nauci dijete nositi se sa emocijama i koristiti ih (i dalje) u zivotu...

stupanj emocionalne inteligencije roditelja tu je bitan... i emocionalna inteligencija roditelja tu ima mogucnost razvoja...

2.kompetentno je izraziti svoje potrebe i zelje...

na roditelju je da prvo razluci i informira se sto su potrebe a sto zelje...
zatim
a) da ispuni djetetove potrebe...
b) kako dijete raste mu pokaze (osnazi ga, ohrabri, opunomoci, potakne, ohrabri) da dio tih potreba i samo moze ispuniti sebi

c) da mu ispuni neke od zelja
d) zelje koje ne moze ili ne zeli ispuniti (tu bi rijec 'hirovi' bila prikladna) - ne ispuni...
opet, nacin na koji ce komunikacija teci u procesu ispunjavanja potreba i (ne)ispunjavanja zelja - je bitna...

stupanj razvijenosti roditeljeve komunikacijske vjestine osobnog govora inspirirane odnosima 'moci sa' (nasuprot 'moci nad' i moci zrtve') tu dolaze do izrazaja... i imaju mogucnost daljnjeg razvoja...


od sasvim dobrog pitanja: gdje ju kompetentnost djeteta? meni je bolje ono - gdje je kompetentnost roditelja?

meni je bas super sto je juul koristio tu provokativnu rijec za naslov svoje knjige...
[/b]

----------


## Ailish

upućeno mc of kors  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ailish

eh što smo brzi na mišu

----------


## MGrubi

u interviewu je logičan
u odgoju mene su nastupile greške (po guzi, sjedi i jedi ...)
svjesna sam postojanja podsvjesne automatske reakcije u krizniom situacijama tj. ponavljanje maminog pristupa, pa sam i ruku podigla, ali i zaustavila
ne želim ponoviti greške, za neke znam koje su i zašto, neke slutim ...neke ne znam
zato mi knjiga stiže poštom, i zato ću je pročitati
koliko će mi koristiti, vidjeti ću
al ja se držim onog: čovik i magarac znaju više nego sam čovik

----------


## Storma

jedna od stvari koje spominjete - ako roditelji kazu djetetu "napravi to i to zato sto JA to zelim"
...
poanta je slijedeca - roditelj mora postaviti vlastite granice i dozvoliti djetetu, koliko god staro bilo, da postavi svoje. a onda se trebaju nositi s time   :Grin:

----------


## Storma

...najbolje sto umiju

----------


## Bubica

> Nikad ovako ne bih poslala dijete na spavanje. Ne zato jer ja tako želim, to je nikakvo objašnjenje. Djetetu, kao i odraslima, trebaju pravi odgovori. Da, iskreni, ali pravi i bez nametanja autoriteta, a ovo "jer ja tako želim" upravo to i jest.


to to znači "pravi odgovor", to bi u situaciji u kojoj dijete stvarno nije pospano i ne želi spavati, a mi mislimo da je vrijeme za krevet, bio pravi odgovor?

----------


## vertex

Ja sam Juula pročitala pred nekoliko mjeseci. Dosta mi se svidio, ali ima i mana. Recimo da su mi se glavne ideje jako sviđaju (neke prepoznate moje, neke meni sasvim nove), ali to kako ih provodi u život kroz primjere, baš i ne uvijek. 
I mene primjer sa sladoledom koji dijete želi, i roditeljem koji kaže da ga ne može dobiti "jer ja tako kažem" bode u oko. Ali mislim da je to zato što je juul možda dobar pedagog, ali nema pojma o prehrani. Pa ne zna da neki roditelji imaju sasvim jasan razlog zašto ne sladoled, npr., jer je dijete već jelo slatkiše toga dana. 
Teorija da će dijete (negdje možda oko 20.) samo shvatiti kako je dobro jesti je možda točna, ali meni je i te kako stalo da do te 20. moje dijete, roditeljskim uplivom, prihvati neke (po mom mišljenju) dobre prehrambene navike i ne pojede 500 kila bombona.
U stvari, mislim da je loše prezentirao neke primjere i da oni promašuju ilustrirati glavnu ideju. Recimo, baš u primjeru te curice kojoj su gosti donijeli bombone pa ih ona ne prestaje jesti, problem u roditeljskoj reakciji je taj da ona služi prezentaciji njih samih pred gostima. Zašto to brkati s idejom da djeci treba pustiti da pojedu 20 dag Kikija?

Ukratko, mislim da su spavanje i ustvari hrana sporedni u knjizi, a da se na forumu tim djelovima daje previše važnosti.

----------


## vertex

ustvari hrana=hrana ustvari

----------


## Bubica

> to to znači "pravi odgovor", to bi ...



Što to znači "pravi odgovor", što bi .....

----------


## marta

Meni se cini da MG i MC pricaju o potpuno istim stvarima, samo si to ne zele priznati    :Joggler:

----------


## Storma

> Na dosta mjesta u njegovim knjigama se može pročitati da djetetu treba reći: napravi to i to jer ja tako želim, a ne napravi to i to jer..., znači bez objašnjenja
> 			
> 		
> 
> ja ne vidim nista sporno i da se ponekad tako veli djetetu. uradis to jer ja to tako zelim. al gdje je tu kompetentnost djeteta?  :?


kompetentnost djeteta je u tome da ti odgovori "necuuuuuuuu" a ti ne dobijes slom zivaca, ne istuces ga....nego prihvatis da ono KAZE da ne zeli ici spavati. a onda nades kompromis, i malo se obje durite, pa na kraju odete sretne spavati  :Smile: 

MC, kompetentnost zuje je u tome kada trazi da ju ceskas da lakse zaspe. a ti to prihvacas ceskanjem.  :Grin:

----------


## Storma

> to to znači "pravi odgovor", to bi ...
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Što to znači "pravi odgovor", što bi .....


mislim da se ovdje radi o razlicitom definiranju "ja"poruka. mnogi misle da je takvo komuniciranje strogo, zbog onoga "bit ce tako jer JA tako kazem".

----------


## AdioMare

> kompetentnost djeteta je u tome da ti odgovori "necuuuuuuuu" a ti ne dobijes slom zivaca, ne istuces ga


Možda sam stvarno slabovidna, ali ja tu ne vidim kompetentnost djeteta i šlus. Vidim jedino potencijalnog roditelja - pacijenta.

----------


## AdioMare

Mislim da smo tu "JA" poruku razradili već do u tančine. 
Jasno nam je da JA ne znači JA k'o JA; već JA k'o sažetak svih mojih nastojanja da djetetu prenesem svoju odgojnu poruku.

----------


## yaya

A JA sad više niš ne kužim... :/

----------


## vertex

Što se kompetencije djeteta tiče (i mnogočega drugoga) - mislim da je i pitanje kome se Juul obraća, tj. tko ga čita. Znam da su meni prvih nekoliko primjera iz knjige (Vaše kompetentno dijete) izgledali toliko banalni, kao krajnji primjeri nekih loših postupaka, da sam se pitala šta je ovom tipu, šta mi piše o ovako očiglednim stvarima. Onda sam se sjetila da puno ljudi radi baš takve stvari, i da im njihova pogrešnost nije očigledna.
(To me podsjeća na mog barba B. koji se žalio da ga stalno na televiziji i novinama bombardiraju uputama da se mora jesti zdravije, više voća i povrća, a da on jadan pojede svaki dan nekoliko komada voća i puno povrća za ručak i večeru, i da kud će više. Laknulo mu je kad sam mu rekla da je to "zdravije" ono kako on već jede.)
Mislim da prihvatiti kompetentnost djeteta znači samo shvatiti da je ono osoba koja zaslužuje poštovanje. Seciranje primjera nije baš zahvalno, jer, kako reče Juul, bitnija je atmosfera, melodija koja prati neki postupak, nego sam postupak.
Ali vi ste već prežvakali ove teme prije "mog vremena".

----------


## MGrubi

> Meni se cini da MG i MC pricaju o potpuno istim stvarima, samo si to ne zele priznati


jep, ja čekam da MC to vidi  8) 

nije vrat nego šija   :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

> Što se kompetencije djeteta tiče (i mnogočega drugoga) - *mislim da je i pitanje kome se Juul obraća, tj. tko ga čita.* Znam da su meni prvih nekoliko primjera iz knjige (Vaše kompetentno dijete) izgledali toliko banalni, kao krajnji primjeri nekih loših postupaka, da sam se pitala šta je ovom tipu, šta mi piše o ovako očiglednim stvarima. Onda sam se sjetila *da puno ljudi radi baš takve stvari, i da im njihova pogrešnost nije očigledna.*
> 
> ******
> 
> Mislim da prihvatiti kompetentnost djeteta znači samo shvatiti da je ono osoba koja zaslužuje poštovanje. *Seciranje primjera nije baš zahvalno, jer, kako reče Juul, bitnija je atmosfera, melodija koja prati neki postupak, nego sam postupak.*Ali vi ste već prežvakali ove teme prije "mog vremena".


Nisi staromodna, vertex, a upravo je poboldano sažetak koji je meni ostavila u nasljeđe njegova knjiga.

----------


## Storma

> Storma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kompetentnost djeteta je u tome da ti odgovori "necuuuuuuuu" a ti ne dobijes slom zivaca, ne istuces ga
> 
> 
> Možda sam stvarno slabovidna, ali ja tu ne vidim kompetentnost djeteta i šlus. Vidim jedino potencijalnog roditelja - pacijenta.


poanta je u tome da dijete trebas tretirati kao sebi ravno u kontekstu izricanja stavova i nalazenja rjesenja.

evo jednostavniji primjer: moja anita je neki period hodala po sat dva sa pokakanom pelenom. nije dala skinuti. nakon raznoraznih situacija, shvatila sam poantu i rekla, "ok, to je tvoja pelena, ionako smo doma, nije da moramo nekud ici, budi takva, tvoja stvar". (ovdje stoji dublja pozadina, no iovak kuzis poantu).
nakon par dana "testiranja", normalno skidamo pelenu.
lekcija: "ovo je MOJE, tijelo, i JA odlucujem", rece Anita. "U pravu si", rece mama Suzana. 

Kompromis je u tome da kada se moramo zuriti, nema dernjave, ona potpuno suraduje. U ostalim situacijama paradira polugola/bosa/u raznim kombinacijama odjece....

----------


## leonisa

po meni kompetentno dijete znaci da ono ima samosvjest. da osjeca ono sto ono osjeca a ne ono sto misli da mora, treba, moze osjecati. da zeli ono sto ono zeli a ne ono sto misli da treba zeljeti. itd.
da zna to izraziti. da ga nije strah. da ne izgubi to svoje iskonsko ja. ono koje ga definira. ne ono koje mozda mi zelimo ili drustvo namece.
da ga mi vidimo kao takvo. ali zaista vidimo.
pod onim "misliti da treba" mislim na trenutak kada ono preuzme ulogu koju mu mi namecemo, svjesno ili nesvjesno.
kada sve vise prestaje biti ono sto je i sve vise pokusava biti ono sto zelimo.

recimo da je dosta toga sazeto u njegovom primjeru na samom pocetku knjige:
drzimo novorodjence u narucju, gledamo ga, divimo mu se, jednostavno je savrseno. savrseno je naprosto sto je.
nakon 3 tjedna to savrsenstvo nam vise ne odgovara pa ga zelimo "staviti u okvire" pokusavajuci uvesti ritam u spavanje, budjenje, hranjenje. a to je ono isto dijete od prije tri tjedna koje smo zaljubljeno gledali i divili se njegovom savrsenstvu.

----------


## AdioMare

Mislim da se svi slažemo da je knjiga MKD od JJ svojevrsno osvježenje, kao takva.

Različito tumačimo upravo ovu stvar koju si spomenula:



> poanta je u tome da dijete trebas tretirati kao sebi ravno u kontekstu izricanja stavova i nalazenja rjesenja.


Prvo:
- Tretiramo dijete kao takvo, pa imamo problem sa dosljednosti ili ... ti nabroji...
Drugo:
- Nekako ne vjerujem da postoji ova druga skupina koja tretira dijete kao sebi ravno, a baš ni u jednom trenutku ne snosi posljedice takvog tretmana u smislu rušenja (djetetovih, vlastitih, recimo to "obiteljskih granica"), pa se pitam gdje je tu smisao djetetove kompetencije kada autoritet, na trenutke, nije kompetentan. A kada se netko zapikne za ovo "autoritet", ja onda protupitam "može li bez?";
Treće:
- Mislimo da dijete jest najvažnije, ali zbog svojih mladih godina i nedostatka znanja i iskustva ne može biti nama ravno. 
Zato smo mi roditelji, oni djeca, a jedni i drugi jenakovrijedni svakog poštovanja. Međutim, mora se znati tko je roditelj, a tko dijete.

----------


## nevena

netko je spomenuo hranu, u smislu ako je dijete kompetentno onda mu treba dozvoliti da jede sto hoce i radi sto hoce. 
davno sam procitala juula, ali sjecam se da je on rekao da je to upravo razlika izmedju djetetovih potreba i zelja. ne treba djetetu ispunjavati sve zelje (tipa jedu mi se cevapi svaki dan, idem spavati u pola 1 i crkavam od umora ujutro) jer to su zelje, ali treba mu ispunjavati potrebe. A potreba je da jede zdravo , da u normalno vrijeme ide spavati itd.

a dijete obicno samo  zna svoje zelje a ne zna potrebe i tu sad dolazimo mi roditelji na red. 

ja svojoj kazem da ja zelim da jede npr zitarice i povrce zato sto je to zdrava hrana i od zdrave hrane se raste i bude zdrav, a za gust se moze pojesti i malo cokolade npr ali ne svaki dan umjesto rucka, i ne mislim da joj time ista namecem vec zadovoljavam njezine potrebe a ne ispunjavam bas sve zelje. naravno ispunjavam i sve vise i vise zelja ali to je prica za sebe   :Aparatic:

----------


## Storma

> Mislim da se svi slažemo da je knjiga MKD od JJ svojevrsno osvježenje, kao takva.
> 
> Različito tumačimo upravo ovu stvar koju si spomenula:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				poanta je u tome da dijete trebas tretirati kao sebi ravno u kontekstu izricanja stavova i nalazenja rjesenja.
> ...


ajde mi pomozi, jer ne razumijem 
tretirati dijete kao sebi ravno znaci dozvoliti mu da ima svoje ja, svoja prava
to ne znaci da se ne zna tko je roditelj. rodtelj je onaj koji voli, razumije, usmjerava, i u konacnici, snosi odgovornost.

----------


## leonisa

...da je odgovornost na nama. ja bi to boldala jer cesto, svakodnevno i u vise navrata prebacujemo odgovornost na dijete. i ne uvijek svjesno.

----------


## Storma

leonisa  8)

----------


## AdioMare

> to ne znaci da se ne zna tko je roditelj.


Pusti to,  :Grin:  , to je bio rezime za kraj. I točka.  :Laughing:  

Vidi vraga, kad sve možeš tumačiti kako ti je volja...

Njegovati djetetov JA, razvijati mu samopoštovanje i neoskvrnjivati mu samosvjest je djetetovo elementarno pravo. Ali, to ga ne dovodi u poziciji meni ravnoga, čime ga (opet) ne omalovažavam.  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> jer cesto, svakodnevno i u vise navrata prebacujemo odgovornost na dijete. i ne uvijek svjesno.


Neću reći da me JJ u tome nije do kraja osvjestio, ali oduvijek mi je bilo prestrašno kada odrasla osoba nije u stanju razlučiti čija odgovornost zapravo je, i kako spriječiti lančano karikanje katastrofe.

----------


## leonisa

> Njegovati djetetov JA, razvijati mu samopoštovanje i neoskvrnjivati mu samosvjest je djetetovo elementarno pravo. Ali, to ga ne dovodi u poziciji meni ravnoga, čime ga (opet) ne omalovažavam.


vidis ja bas mislim da ga dovodi jer i on ima pravo bas kao i ja na svoje osjecaje, na svoja razmisljanja, na svoju viziju, ima pravo na svoju zutu minutu i dan iz pakla, ima pravo (ne) biti gladan, umoran, zeljan druzenja...i ima pravo to pokazati. u tome ja vidim tu ravnopravnost, upravo u ovome gore nabrojanom. sto ne ugrozava moju ulogu roditelja niti ju ne pomice.

(nakon MKD sam procitala kako reci NE  :Smile:  )

----------


## Storma

takoeee
jedno je *tretirati kao* sebi ravnim, a drugo je biti jednak 
al mozemo to zamijeniti sa UVAZAVATI

----------


## MGrubi

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Njegovati djetetov JA, razvijati mu samopoštovanje i neoskvrnjivati mu samosvjest je djetetovo elementarno pravo. Ali, to ga ne dovodi u poziciji meni ravnoga, čime ga (opet) ne omalovažavam. 
> 
> 
> vidis ja bas mislim da ga dovodi jer i on ima pravo bas kao i ja na svoje osjecaje, na svoja razmisljanja, na svoju viziju, ima pravo na svoju zutu minutu i dan iz pakla, ima pravo (ne) biti gladan, umoran, zeljan druzenja...i ima pravo to pokazati. u tome ja vidim tu ravnopravnost, upravo u ovome gore nabrojanom. sto ne ugrozava moju ulogu roditelja niti ju ne pomice.


dijete nije ravnopravno ulozi roditelja, nikad
ali je ravnopravno po pitanju prava na osobnost , dijete jest čovjek (pametan, mušičav, radoznao ... )
nepoštivanje djetetove osobnosti je kad se npr. negira da ga pad boli i sl.

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Njegovati djetetov JA, razvijati mu samopoštovanje i neoskvrnjivati mu samosvjest je djetetovo elementarno pravo. Ali, to ga ne dovodi u poziciji meni ravnoga, čime ga (opet) ne omalovažavam. 
> 
> 
> vidis ja bas mislim da ga dovodi jer i on ima pravo bas kao i ja na svoje osjecaje, na svoja razmisljanja, na svoju viziju, ima pravo na svoju zutu minutu i dan iz pakla, ima pravo (ne) biti gladan, umoran, zeljan druzenja...i ima pravo to pokazati. u tome ja vidim tu ravnopravnost, upravo u ovome gore nabrojanom. sto ne ugrozava moju ulogu roditelja niti ju ne pomice.


Mislim da ćemo, ti i ja , na kraju završiti kao MG i MC.  :Wink:  

No, da, ja te otpisujem apsolutno u svemu što si napisala, ama baš ništa ne bih oduzela. 
Samo bi dodala 8) da na roditelju leži odgovornost za dijete u svakom pogledu, radilo se tu o djetetovom ponašanju, prehrambenim navikama, načinu na koji se ophodi prema ostatku svijeta, utjecaju pri kreiranju nekih stavova i još hrpu stvari da ne nabrajam. 

Vidim da ste i bez mene donijeli neke zaključke, pa ću ja dodati da se slažem sa Storminim "uvažavati", a nikako ne izjednačavati.

----------


## AdioMare

> No, da, ja te otpisujem..


 :shock: 
Htjedoh reći *P*otpisujem.  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:  
vec sam mislila da ce ovo biti povratak otpisanih  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> vec sam mislila da ce ovo biti povratak otpisanih


Ti bi ipak na velika zvona!  :Laughing:

----------


## vertex

Ja isto mislim da je rasprava u zadnjim postovima više jezičnog karaktera (mislim, i osim otpisivanja).

----------


## mama courage

potpisujem svoje prethodnice... vec sinoc sam skuzila i htjela reci (ne znam tko me vise pitao): mislim da nesporazumi nastaju uglavnom u INTERPRETACIJI (od strane citatelja-forumasica) njegovih rijeci i savjeta. i ja sam se na te interpretacije i rijeci osvrcala, a ne na njegove rijeci. 

btw, i sam juul cesto zna reci "al to ne znaci da..." 




> Njegovati djetetov JA, razvijati mu samopoštovanje i neoskvrnjivati mu samosvjest je djetetovo elementarno pravo. Ali, to ga ne dovodi u poziciji meni ravnoga, čime ga (opet) ne omalovažavam


 :Naklon:  sukus: mozda se knjiga ipak trebala zvati: _kompetentan roditelj_. jer na roditelju (ipak) sve pociva.


mislim si, ako mogu muza uvjeriti da je odluka koju je upravo donio u stvari njegova (a ne moja) zelja, kako necu moci cetvorogodisnje dijete   :Grin:

----------


## flower

jj definitivno nije za manipulaciju djetetom, a ova zadnja recenica MC je bas to.
ne uvazavaju se tudje potrebe i osjecaji ako ih manipuliras.

----------


## a zakaj

ja sam juula shvatila ovako:

dijete je kompetentno da odlucuje o nekim pitanjima.
npr. dijete samo zna da li je umorno ili nije.
roditelj motra uvazavati tu kompetenciju, inace mu rusi samosvijest.
roditelj ima pravo odluciti umjesto djeteta (npr. reci mu: ja sam odlucio da ti ides spavati), ali ne bi smio uvjeravati dijete da zna bolje od djeteta sto djetetu treba (npr. vidis da si umoran, sigurno ti se spava kad si tako cendrav, zar ne bi ipak radije posao u krevet?)

Tako sam ja shvatila.

Kod juula postoje dvije krajnosti: 
a) dijete odlucuje o nekim pitanjima jer je za to kompetentno (odgovornost je na djetetu)
b) roditelj donosi odluke i nosi odgovornost, i iskazuje to 'ja' iskazima (npr. ja sad kazem da ne mozes kupiti tu igracku jer mama i ja odlucujemo o novcima i tako smo odlucili)

meni fali 'srednji put' koji ja cesto koristim u odgoju: nekakve impersonalne zakonitosti i pravila.
npr. cipele se moraju skinuti cim se odje u kucu. takvo je pravilo. tako svi rade. i djeca u vrticu tako rade, zar ne?
ili: djeco, 9 sati je. vrijeme je za krevet. pogledajte vec je vani mrak. i pticice spavaju. i djeca iz vrtica sad peru zube i spremaju se spavati...
za tako nesto nisam nasla potvrdu kod juula, a meni to bas lezi kao odgojna metoda.

----------


## flower

> npr. cipele se moraju skinuti cim se odje u kucu. takvo je pravilo. tako svi rade. i djeca u vrticu tako rade, zar ne?


 to je nekad palilo i pali dok su mali i ne dodju npr. u moju kucu gdje se cipele bas i ne skidaju...onda zapravo ispadne da lazes klincu i da govoris kao da su to nametnuta pravila a zapravo su vasa...pa ih mozes reci u ja formi.

----------


## Storma

*a zakaj* ne kosi se s juulom ako su to tvoja uvjerenja

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> ja sam juula shvatila ovako:
> 
> dijete je kompetentno da odlucuje o nekim pitanjima.
> npr. dijete samo zna da li je umorno ili nije.
> roditelj motra uvazavati tu kompetenciju, inace mu rusi samosvijest.
> roditelj ima pravo odluciti umjesto djeteta (npr. reci mu: ja sam odlucio da ti ides spavati), ali ne bi smio uvjeravati dijete da zna bolje od djeteta sto djetetu treba (npr. vidis da si umoran, sigurno ti se spava kad si tako cendrav, zar ne bi ipak radije posao u krevet?)
> 
> Tako sam ja shvatila.
> 
> ...


Potpisujem, to i meni fali i zato imam dojam da mu se principi sukobljavaju (npr. odgovornost je na djetetu jer je kompetentno, a s druge strane dijete ne smije snositi odgovornost jer je dijete, odgovornost snose odrasli)

----------


## mama courage

ako je a zakaj tocno shvatila juulove rijeci, onda je potpisujem. 

flower - ti to nazivas manipulacijom, ja kompetentnoscu roditelja (mada je primjer karikiran, naravno). drugi primjer: postoje razliciti nacini pranja zuba: neki roditelj uzmu cetkicu pa djetetu na silu operu zube, neki tjeraju dijete da pere zube, neki objasne i uvjere dijete, kod nekih se uopce ne postavlja pitanje ne pranja zuba, neki pjevaju i zabavljaju dijete, a neki dozvole da dijete kompetentno samo odluci da ne zeli prati zube. tko tu koga manipulira... pitanje je sad.   :Grin: 





> to je nekad palilo i pali dok su mali i ne dodju npr. u moju kucu gdje se cipele bas i ne skidaju...onda zapravo ispadne da lazes klincu i da govoris kao da su to nametnuta pravila a zapravo su vasa...pa ih mozes reci u ja formi.


moram priznati da je meni zivot prekratak da se s takvim objasnjenjima bakcem. cipele se skidaju kad se ulazi u kucu. dovoljno je da moram objasnjavati da ima ljudi koji vjeruju u boga, pa sad da jos moram i objasnjavati da neki u svojim kucama ne skidaju cipele... divim vam se ako vi u toku dana prilikom odgoja na sve te finese mozete mislitii.

----------


## AdioMare

> da odlucuje o nekim pitanjima.
> npr. dijete samo zna da li je umorno ili nije.


Ako je težište na ovome da je 9 sati, vrijeme za spavanje, sva vrtićka djeca spavaju dok samo moje nije u tom điru, on sa svojom kompetencijom može obrisati dupe, kužiš? Ti ćeš (i tako) dati sve od sebe da dijete shvati da je krajnje vrijeme za spavanje.
Malo me to brijanje na kompetenciju živcira, no valjda ja moram liječiti živce.

Nisam mislila na konkretno tvoj slučaj, azakajice, nego i sama tražim neke srednje puteve, prihvatljive meni i mojoj djeci.

----------


## a zakaj

> npr. cipele se moraju skinuti cim se odje u kucu. takvo je pravilo. tako svi rade. i djeca u vrticu tako rade, zar ne?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  to je nekad palilo i pali dok su mali i ne dodju npr. u moju kucu gdje se cipele bas i ne skidaju...onda zapravo ispadne da lazes klincu i da govoris kao da su to nametnuta pravila a zapravo su vasa...pa ih mozes reci u ja formi.


da kazem da skidaju cipele jer ja tako odlucujem?
pa onda sigurno nece poslusati. osim toga, ako je moja odluka, onda je i promjenljiva. pa ce me svaki dan pitati jel jos uvijek moraju skidati ili se nesto promijenilo.
a i nije bas istinito.
ja zelim da mi svi doma (ukljucujuci djecu) utvrdimo neka pravila po kojima se ponasamo. ne zato jer ja to hocu, nego zato jer ce nam tako biti bolje - svima.
i oni fakat skuze da je bolje skidati cipele nego ne skidati i drze se toga.

ne znam jel kuzite te nijanse.

----------


## Bubica

može i zati jer je to pravilo u našoj kući...





> AdioMare je napisala/o: 
> Storma je napisala/o: 
> kompetentnost djeteta je u tome da ti odgovori "necuuuuuuuu" a ti ne dobijes slom zivaca, ne istuces ga 
> 
> Možda sam stvarno slabovidna, ali ja tu ne vidim kompetentnost djeteta i šlus. Vidim jedino potencijalnog roditelja - pacijenta.


ne kužim komentar ali sam definitivno doživjela u više navrata zgražanje nad činjenicom da moje dijete ipam pravo reći NEĆU. Ono to ima pravo izreći, jer mi je važno da zna da u svakom trenutku ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i osjećaje i da ih ima pravo iskazati. 

Što ću ja napraviti s tim njegovim neću - to je već moja odgovornost. Važno je da ga čujem i uvažim, ne na način da mu popustim ali da mu dam do znanja da razumijem njegove osjećaje...

----------


## flower

> ja zelim da mi svi doma (ukljucujuci djecu) utvrdimo neka pravila po kojima se ponasamo. ne zato jer ja to hocu, nego zato jer ce nam tako biti bolje - svima.


 vidi, ovo je definitivno ok i drugacije je od onog da skidate cipele jer to rade i u vrticu.

----------


## lucky day

> a dijete obicno samo  zna svoje zelje a ne zna potrebe i tu sad dolazimo mi roditelji na red.


s ovime se ne bi slozila (s obzirom na nacin na koje je sroceno) jer npr potrebu: hrane, tekucine, fizickog dodira, kretanja, zraka, spavanja itd. dijete zna i izrazava... zna i pas, koliko mi je poznato...  :Grin:  

jedino sto u paketu s potrebama (s obzirom na slicnost IZRAZAVANJA te dvije razlicite stvari) idu i zelje te (kasnije!) i ono sto se vise-manje s pravom moze nazvati hirovima...

i moguce je da dijete ne zna razlikovati izrazavanje potreba i zelja...
SUPTILNIJE nacine izrazavanja dijete uci kroz roditelja (poukom ali najvise primjerom svog vise-manje kompetentnog roditelja)... i tu bi po meni gornja izjava mogla stajati...

novorodjencetu je plac - NACIN IZRAZAVANJA POTREBA... jedan od nacina ali, cini se, glavni...prepoznat plac kao komunikacijsko sredstvo, prepoznati razlicite vrste placa, a (kasnije!) njezno usmjeravanje na neke druge nacine izrazavanja potreba, lagano uvodjenje u komunikacijeske vjestine kako dijete raste je odgovornost roditelja... razina odgovornosti (tu je mozda bitno razlikovati odgovornost od osjecaja krivnje) je relativno paralelna s razinom kompetencije roditelja...

no nije samo stvar ni  izrazavanju...
dijete koje hoce jesti samo cevape je te cevape na meniju i dobilo od nekog... dijete koje tamani slatkise je te slatkise isto dobilo, probalo, usjeklo mu se u emocionalno sjecanje kao izrazita ugoda (pogotovo kad se koriste kao nagrada)....

bas mi baka kaze da, dok je ona bila mala ( i u njezinom siromasnijem drustvenom krugu) problema s apetitom djece nije bilo... a bilo je problema sa ispunjavanjem potrebe da se dijete uopce nahrani... tada je kompetentan roditelj u segment ove djecje potrebe bio onaj koji je nasao nacina da nahrani svoje dijete (a kad bi nasao - sve je ionako bilo iz bio-uzgoja   :Grin:  , nerafinirano, sasvim vjerojatno svjeze ubrano a bome i skuhano ter pojedeno odmah jer rijetko da ni ne bi nesto ostalo za podgrijavanja - itd.)... 

danas je izazov kompetentnosti roditelja - velik izbor stvari koje mogu utaziti glad a da nisu nuzno hrana koja je je za dijete zdrava/zdravija/najzdravija  - tj. koja ce ga nahraniti 'kak' bog zapoveda'... postoji cak i 'hrana' koja je pakirana kao hrana a ustvari djetetu moze stetiti - kao sto je npr. kompetentan roditelj u doba kad su djeca dio prehrane dobivala branjem bobica iz okoline - ucio djecu od koji bobica i kada moze dobiti proljev ili se cak i otrovati ako pojede vecu kolicinu...

ova dva primjera samo odrazavaju izazove kompetentnosti roditelja u razlicitim drustvenim sredinama tijekom vremena... slike su, naravno, puno kompleksnije i zanimljivije...

hrana je jedan (bitan) aspekt...

parelele sa spavanjem i danasnjim nacinom, mjestima, prirodi :
-rada
-obaveza
-opustanja/odmora/zabave
-umora (pogotovo sa emocionalnog aspekta)
se isto tako mogu povuci...

na manje-vise kompetentnom roditelju je da razluci i osjeti gdje je catch SADA I OVDJE u svemu tome...   :Wink:  

dijete proglasiti kompetentnim je staviti dio povjerenja u (ljudsku) prirodu... 
i isprovocirati drustvo u kojemu su elementarna prava djeteta poljuljana (neki bi rekli zaboravljena a drugi i neprepoznata)...

a ovo od vertex cu i ja fino potpisati:




> vertex je napisala/o:
> Što se kompetencije djeteta tiče (i mnogočega drugoga) - mislim da je i pitanje kome se Juul obraća, tj. tko ga čita. Znam da su meni prvih nekoliko primjera iz knjige (Vaše kompetentno dijete) izgledali toliko banalni, kao krajnji primjeri nekih loših postupaka, da sam se pitala šta je ovom tipu, šta mi piše o ovako očiglednim stvarima. Onda sam se sjetila da puno ljudi radi baš takve stvari, i da im njihova pogrešnost nije očigledna.
> 
> ******
> 
> Mislim da prihvatiti kompetentnost djeteta znači samo shvatiti da je ono osoba koja zaslužuje poštovanje. Seciranje primjera nije baš zahvalno, jer, kako reče Juul, bitnija je atmosfera, melodija koja prati neki postupak, nego sam postupak.Ali vi ste već prežvakali ove teme prije "mog vremena".


s tim da mi je i primjer s dedom super   :Laughing:

----------


## flower

i ovo sto bubica kaze - cesto se spetljamo jer mislimo da je cuti dijete=ispostovati njegovu zelju i udovoljiti

----------


## Storma

> Potpisujem, to i meni fali i zato imam dojam da mu se principi sukobljavaju (npr. odgovornost je na djetetu jer je kompetentno, a s druge strane dijete ne smije snositi odgovornost jer je dijete, odgovornost snose odrasli)


ne razumijem zasto svi dozivljavate kompentenciju kao nesto sto je ovog casa must u svim domenama.
moje dijete snosi odgovornost sto je zamljeckano drekom. to je njena kompetnetnost u navedenom slucaju. no, to NIKAKO ne znaci da ona ODLUCUJE o apsolutno svim segmentima naseg zivota, jer za to NIJE kompetentna. Ni odgovorna.

----------


## a zakaj

> ja zelim da mi svi doma (ukljucujuci djecu) utvrdimo neka pravila po kojima se ponasamo. ne zato jer ja to hocu, nego zato jer ce nam tako biti bolje - svima.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  vidi, ovo je definitivno ok i drugacije je od onog da skidate cipele jer to rade i u vrticu.


ne bas.
kao argument za prihvacanje nasih kucnih pravila ja cesto navodim njihovu opceprihvacenost.
mozda time stvaram male konformiste.
iako, taj argument i rabim bas zato jer vidim da kod njih pali, pa pretpostavljam da su se i rodili kao mali konformisti   :Grin:  
zapravo, sto sam starija, i sama sve vise vjerujem u valjanost nekakvih opceprihvacenih normi ponasanja. i bontonu ih ucim. a za kopanje nosa i podrigivanje opominjem. ne zato jer se meni to gadi (zapravo mi se ne gadi) vec zato jer to (opcenito) nije pristojno.

----------


## Storma

ok, ne svi, da ne generaliziram :posipavanjepepelom:

vezano uz "opca pravila". opca pravila sluze snalazenju u svijetu, i nije lose uciti dijete tome, ako tako i mislite.

"kucna pravila" sluze funkcioniranju zajednice na nacin koji nabolje objedinjuje razlicite potrebe ukucana, a da nije direktno naustrb nekome. ali ta pravila jest netko donio, i taj mora iza toga stati, i preuzeti odgovornost koja iz toga proizlazi.

----------


## AdioMare

Bubice, možda primjer nije najsretniji, jer je meni podivljali roditelj u startu zasjenio ono što je pisac želio reći.

U mojoj obitelji djeca smiju iskazati svaku emociju, osim bezobrazluka koji je vjerojatno mix više emocija. 
Ako želite reći da je jedino važno da dijete kaže "neću" (čitaj:ja želim nešto drugo ili neću pa neću) pa ćete vi odlučiti bez obzira kosila se vaša odluka s djetetovom ili ne, OK. 
Međutim, ja tu ne vidim da je dijete napravilo za sebe išta više osim iskazalo emocije, (što je puno) ali vidim da roditelj (gotovo u svakom slučaju) preuzima slučaj u svoje ruke.

----------


## lucky day

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				npr. cipele se moraju skinuti cim se odje u kucu. takvo je pravilo. tako svi rade. i djeca u vrticu tako rade, zar ne?
> ...


ja kuzim...
mislim da je teorija i praksa osobnog govor jako koristna i dobro ih je malo prouciti jer se moze kreativno koristiti...
recimo 'ja mislim/smatram' je izraz koji mozes ubaciti ispred 'jer ce nam tako biti bolje - svima'... 
ali i dalje onda: apstraktan izraz - bit ce nam bolje - mozes konkretizirati ' jer nam tepisi nece biti blatni' ili pak 'jer tako mama (ili jos bolje: svi zajedno  :Grin: ) imamo puno manje posla oko ciscenja'....

time: 
a) sebe izrazavas kao osobu (od krvi i mesa) a ne predstavnicu opcih, neuptinih ljudskih vrijednosti
b) djetetu dajes primjer koristenja alata jasnijeg osobnog izrazavanja VLASTITIH vrijednosti

hoce li tako 'poslusati'?
iskustvo mi govori da hoce... s gustom...  :Wink:  
a i bolje ce te/nas 'cuti'...

----------


## Storma

> Međutim, ja tu ne vidim da je dijete napravilo za sebe išta više osim iskazalo emocije, (što je puno) ali vidim da roditelj (gotovo u svakom slučaju) preuzima slučaj u svoje ruke.


AdioMare, jako ovisi koliko je dijete staro. Naravno da cu u Anitinom slucaju ja preuzeti stvar u svoje ruke (ona ima 2 god.). Poanta je u slijedecem:
JA kazem: Anita jamo sad citati knjigicu pa spavati, blabla
Ona: Moze.
Citamo slikovnice.
_Ovdje je na roditelju da procijeni kada je dijete dovoljno opusteno da pristane spavati. Nekad citamo jednu slikovnicu, nekad pet. Poanta je u tome, da ako ja kazem, ok, ajmo spavati, a ona kaze, neeeee, jos citati - jos citamo. I tako par puta, dok ne pristane._ 

Ona je svoje rekla, ja sam cula, prihvatila, obzirom da nije mus spavati u 21:00, citale smo jos. Tu je ona izrazila svoju potrebu, i ja sam to uvazila.

Da je dijete vece, nacini bi bili drugaciji. Ali ako dijete kaze da nesto nece, a ti udri po svom, to je sila. prisila. i negiranje djetetovih prava. kuzis, nije isto.

----------


## lucky day

> kao argument za prihvacanje nasih kucnih pravila ja cesto navodim njihovu opceprihvacenost.
> mozda time stvaram male konformiste.
> .


ima (ljuskih  :Grin: ) drustava u kojima (ako shvate te vrijednosti kao neupitno opceprihvacene) se 'konformisti', kako tu rijec koristis, nece nikako snaci... cak i da to zele...
tebi to, naravno, moze pasati...
ali i snosis odgovornost za to...

----------


## Storma

i jos nesto, pa moram ic kuhat rucak  8) 

Upotrijebit cu rijec "odgajati" u nedostatku bolje.

Jedno je odgajati DJECU. Drugo je odgajati LJUDE.

Radi li se po prvom, kada dode do situacija da roditeljska rijec sama po sebi nije _must_, sto onda?
A odgajamo li ljude, do toga nece ni doci - jer ce ta djeca s vremenom i sami postajati ljudi sa unutarnjim sustavom vrijednosti koji ce biti STVARAN, a ne NAUCEN(u smislu dresure).

a vezano uz "opca pravila", probajte teenageru reci nesto tipa "Ne mozes kasno doci kuci, sta ce ljudi/susjedi/tkogod reci".   :Grin:  
Nema gore. a sam se usosis  :Razz:

----------


## AdioMare

Iz nekih interpretacija ja dolazim do slijedećeg zaključka:
Dijete je uvijek kompetentno reći što želi, misli i sjeća, ali nije uvijek kompetentno provesti svoje osjećaje, misli i želje u djelo. 

Kužim te, Storma.  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

> a vezano uz "opca pravila", probajte teenageru reci nesto tipa "Ne mozes kasno doci kuci, sta ce ljudi/susjedi/tkogod reci".   
> Nema gore. a sam se usosis


i još ako to kažeš gimnazijalcu koji taman uči o filozofiji  8) 
to je moja mama napravila jednom   :Laughing:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

A probaj tinejdžeru reći: "Dođi kući do 22 jer JA tako kažem".   :Laughing:  
Mislim da je dobra fora dogovaranje (što je dijete veće), znači popričamo o nečemu, dogovorimo se i ubuduće se držimo dogovora (i ja i dijete/tinejdžer): u tom slučaju bi tinejdžerurekli: "Dođi kući do 22 jer smo se dogovorili da petkom dolaziš kući do 22."
Mislim da se svi mi koji ovdje raspravljamo u biti slažemo, samo je pitanje formulacije: Juul koristi formulacije "jer ja tako želim" i dio nas takvu formulaciju ne vidi ispravnom, a mislim da se o poštivanju djetetovih potreba, razlučivanju potreba od želja od strane roditelja i tome slično, većina nas slaže.

----------


## AdioMare

> divim vam se ako vi u toku dana prilikom odgoja na sve te finese mozete mislitii.


U stvari, mene nakon rasprava o MKD i JJ najviše frustrira moja nesposobnost da u praksi upražnjavam sve te finese.

----------


## AdioMare

nakon = tijekom

----------


## seni

> Ukratko, mislim da su spavanje i ustvari hrana sporedni u knjizi, a da se na forumu tim djelovima daje previše važnosti.


xxx

ps. zaboravila si jos i carapice i odjecu.  :Grin:  cudno da se jos nije pojavila tema da li dijete samo moze odrediti da li mu je hladno.

----------


## maria71

mene je sve strah uzet u ruke tu knjigu nakon ovolikog seciranja i tranžiranja

----------


## seni

+  moj osobni dojam kao stovateljice juula je da su njegovi primjeri okrenuti ipak djeci koja se na neki nacin vec znaju "artikulirati", dakle ne bas bebama od 6 mjeseci. jer on je i bio terapeut djece sa problemima u pnasanju. (glupo sam se izrazila, ali nadam se da kuzite) pa su i primjeri takvi.

----------


## leonisa

> Mislim da se svi mi koji ovdje raspravljamo u biti slažemo, samo je pitanje formulacije: Juul koristi formulacije "jer ja tako želim" i dio nas takvu formulaciju ne vidi ispravnom, a mislim da se o poštivanju djetetovih potreba, razlučivanju potreba od želja od strane roditelja i tome slično, većina nas slaže.


da bi mogli postivati, slusati i uvazavati tudje zelje prvo moramo znat izraziti i postivati vlastite.

----------


## vertex

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  divim vam se ako vi u toku dana prilikom odgoja na sve te finese mozete mislitii.
> 
> 
> U stvari, mene nakon rasprava o MKD i JJ najviše frustrira moja nesposobnost da u praksi upražnjavam sve te finese.


Mislim da sve te finese postaju jako važne u obiteljima koje imaju problema. U zdravim obiteljima, mislim da je važno zadržati osnovne principe na umu, a praksa podnosi i da se nešto fula ili da za nešto čovjek bude lijen.
Otprilike kao što se kod bebe s poteškoćama u motorici inzistira da svaku fazu razvoja nauči do savršenstva. Za zdrave to nije važno, mogu nešto i preskočiti.

----------


## ms. ivy

mislim da se hrana i spavanje tako često koriste za primjer jer se radi o malenoj dječici čija se kompetencija uglavnom odnosi na ta područja. uz npr. tko im se (ne) sviđa i žele li se sami igrati na podu ili gledati kako mama pere suđe.

strepim od dana kad ćemo razgovarati o povratku doma u 3 ujutro   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

:Wink:  , seni,
nevjerojatno kako sam na to zaboravila! Jedina razlika od prije godinu dana je što sam ipak pročitala knjigu. Mislim čak da sam je i razumjela. 8)

----------


## AdioMare

> Mislim da sve te finese postaju jako važne u obiteljima koje imaju problema.


Slažem se, vertex. 
A ja sam bila dovoljno brza pa u svojoj zločestoći nisam _frustrira_ stavila pod navodnike.  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

Eh, seni, čini se da smo Juula slično interpretirale...  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  divim vam se ako vi u toku dana prilikom odgoja na sve te finese mozete mislitii.
> 
> 
> U stvari, mene nakon rasprava o MKD i JJ najviše frustrira moja nesposobnost da u praksi upražnjavam sve te finese.


pustimo se mi juula, nije on za nas. mi cemo ubrzo morati upraznjavati finese njemackog jezika   :Grin:  




> mene je sve strah uzet u ruke tu knjigu nakon ovolikog seciranja i tranžiranja


sta cit'o... hod'o...   :Grin: 




> probaj tinejdžeru reći: "Dođi kući do 22 jer JA tako kažem


ima i ona, dok si pod mojim krovom...   :Grin: 





> Dijete je uvijek kompetentno reći što želi, misli i sjeća, ali nije uvijek kompetentno provesti svoje osjećaje, misli i želje u djelo.


ma da, i moja meni zna reci "necu", al   :Rolling Eyes:  ... tj. sad kad je ionako u stalnoj opoziciji i ne znam kad je uopce na prvu rekla "hocu"....

----------


## seni

> ja sam juula shvatila ovako:
> 
> dijete je kompetentno da odlucuje o nekim pitanjima.
> npr. dijete samo zna da li je umorno ili nije.
> roditelj motra uvazavati tu kompetenciju, inace mu rusi samosvijest.
> roditelj ima pravo odluciti umjesto djeteta (npr. reci mu: ja sam odlucio da ti ides spavati), ali ne bi smio uvjeravati dijete da zna bolje od djeteta sto djetetu treba (npr. vidis da si umoran, sigurno ti se spava kad si tako cendrav, zar ne bi ipak radije posao u krevet?)
> 
> Tako sam ja shvatila.


i ja.  a trebala su mi 3 citanja tog poglavlja. jer nekako ti je blize i suvislije to: sigurno si umorna macice, okice ti se sklapaju...i bla, bla, a: ja sam odlucila, da.... zvuci tako tvrdo i naredbovno.
a upravo je obrnuto.
dakle ok je reci ad se u 8 ili x sati ide u krevet. koliko i kako ce roditelj to objasnjavati ovisi o njemu. medutim vrlo je ne ok, uvjeravati dijete da one ne zna i ne osjeca da li je pospano ili ne. 
kada se covjeku "izostre" osjetila, vrlo cesto primjecuje, kako su ljudi zaista uvjereni da dijete od 6 godina nema pravo naruciti u restoranu to sto zeli jesti, nema pravo "znati" da li je zedno, gladno, umorno, sretno, nesretno...

pa se poslije cudimo (sad skrecem s teme) kako djeca trpe zlostavljanja bliskih osoba i nikome se nista ne usuduju reci. jer oni su "naucili" da nemaju pravo na svoje osjecaje ugode, nelagode, sitosti, umora, ljutnje, krivnje.... pa kada im odrasli kazu da je to sasvim ok sto im rade, kako bi djete moglo "znati" da su njegovo "ne" i onaj osjecaj nelagode u solarnom pleksusu relevantni, kada ga mama, tata, baka, djeda, vec godinama uvjeravaju da samo odrasli znaju da li je ono gladno, zedno,  pospano, umorno, da li mu je vruce, hladno.... a ne ono samo, negovo tijelo i bice.




> Kod juula postoje dvije krajnosti: 
> a) dijete odlucuje o nekim pitanjima jer je za to kompetentno (odgovornost je na djetetu)
> b) roditelj donosi odluke i nosi odgovornost, i iskazuje to 'ja' iskazima (npr. ja sad kazem da ne mozes kupiti tu igracku jer mama i ja odlucujemo o novcima i tako smo odlucili)
> 
> meni fali 'srednji put' koji ja cesto koristim u odgoju: nekakve impersonalne zakonitosti i pravila.
> npr. cipele se moraju skinuti cim se odje u kucu. takvo je pravilo. tako svi rade. i djeca u vrticu tako rade, zar ne?
> ili: djeco, 9 sati je. vrijeme je za krevet. pogledajte vec je vani mrak. i pticice spavaju. i djeca iz vrtica sad peru zube i spremaju se spavati...
> za tako nesto nisam nasla potvrdu kod juula, a meni to bas lezi kao odgojna metoda.


cipele su nesto drugo.  to su pravila. pravilo da se u nekoj kuci skidaju ili ne skidaju cipele, presvlaci ili ne presvlaci odjeca, je regula ili obicaj kao napr. da se u kinu ne govori glasno, u skoli dize ruka kad se nesto zeli reci...itd.
medutim ni jedno od ti pravila ne zadire u osobne i primarne osjecaje djeteta. 
ali kako ces ti te cipele objasnjavati, je zaista tebi na izbor.

----------


## a zakaj

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kao argument za prihvacanje nasih kucnih pravila ja cesto navodim njihovu opceprihvacenost.
> mozda time stvaram male konformiste.
> .
> 
> 
> ima (ljuskih ) drustava u kojima (ako shvate te vrijednosti kao neupitno opceprihvacene) se 'konformisti', kako tu rijec koristis, nece nikako snaci... cak i da to zele...
> ...


lucky, anarhistice   :Kiss:  

ja zapravo mislim da malim ljudima treba staviti nekakve okove da bi se oni mogli jednog dana zabavljati trgajuci ih.
moras biti u nekakvoj 'formi'/kalupu da bi mogao osjetiti gust 'deformacije'  :Wink:  
ne znam jesam li u pravu.

----------


## MGrubi

> ja zapravo mislim da malim ljudima treba staviti nekakve okove da bi se oni mogli jednog dana zabavljati trgajuci ih. 
> moras biti u nekakvoj 'formi'/kalupu da bi mogao osjetiti gust 'deformacije'


ako odgajaš dijete onda češ doći u tu poziciju u teen-timu
no ako odgajaš čovjeka .... onda su za tu poziciju šanse male

ako su granice nametnute onda je samo pitanje vremena rušenja istih
ali ako su dogovorene tj. kompromisne onda nema razloga za rušenje

eto čitam danas u Jutarnjem prilog, i brate mili, iznervira se: Ugovor između pubertetlije i roditelja  :? 
način skidanja odgovornosti od roditelja  :?  ilio se meni samo čini

----------


## Storma

mislim da je lakse krenuti u svijet bez okova. 
inace mozes potrositi cijeli zivot oslobadajuci se, dok oni slobodni od prve mogu provesti cijeli zivot uzivajuci.

----------


## Storma

na tragu ovog sto seni kaze
dijete MORA moci reci NECU, NE ZELIM, PUSTI ME... i to se mora uvazavati. posljedice ogranicavanja njegovih granica mogu biti ...kobne.

----------


## a zakaj

cure, vidim ja da vi sve shvacate preozbiljno   :Smile:  
da probam nacrtati: mene je mama uvijek tjerala da navecer operem zube.
onda sam ja u jednom trenutku pocela uzasno gustat u tome da navecer odem leci prljavih zubiju, jer sam tako radila ono sto se ne smije (hm, bas sam nasla neki benigni primjer. radila sam i nesto gorih stvari u zivotu).
a onda sam opet shvatila da ima nekih cari i u tome da ti ne smrdi iz usta.

----------


## MGrubi

> da probam nacrtati: mene je mama uvijek tjerala da navecer operem zube.
> onda sam ja u jednom trenutku pocela uzasno gustat u tome da navecer odem leci prljavih zubiju, jer sam tako radila ono sto se ne smije (hm, bas sam nasla neki benigni primjer. radila sam i nesto gorih stvari u zivotu).
> a onda sam opet shvatila da ima nekih cari i u tome da ti ne smrdi iz usta.


vidiš to ti je greška u koracima: mama ti je nametnula pranje zubi pod muss, tek kad si shvatila čemu to služi si i prihvatila pranje zubi

----------


## mama courage

> trebala su mi 3 citanja tog poglavlja. jer nekako ti je blize i suvislije to: sigurno si umorna macice, okice ti se sklapaju...i bla, bla, a: ja sam odlucila, da.... zvuci tako tvrdo i naredbovno. 
> a upravo je obrnuto. 
> dakle ok je reci ad se u 8 ili x sati ide u krevet. koliko i kako ce roditelj to objasnjavati ovisi o njemu. medutim vrlo je ne ok, uvjeravati dijete da one ne zna i ne osjeca da li je pospano ili ne. 
> kada se covjeku "izostre" osjetila, vrlo cesto primjecuje, kako su ljudi zaista uvjereni da dijete od 6 godina nema pravo naruciti u restoranu to sto zeli jesti, nema pravo "znati" da li je zedno, gladno, umorno, sretno, nesretno...


ej, a da ti predlozis juulu da ti napises slijedecu knjigu   :Grin:  ne znam, jel ovo juul mislio, al meni ovo zvuci prihvatljivo i mogu to prihvatiti. 

u tom kontekstu... cini mi se da postoji izvjesna opasnost da se juulove rijeci pogresno shvate... jer i sam naslov je malo "irreführend"... pa jos kad netko pokusava u tri kratke recenice objasniti sukus knjige - ispade katastrofa. evo tek s ovim seninim objasnjenjem meni polako svice   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

MC pogledaj ovdje:
http://www.zarez.hr/117/zariste3.htm
čovik je "na mistu"

----------


## yaya

Ja tek sad niš ne kužim... :/

----------


## lucky day

> lucky, anarhistice   
> 
> ja zapravo mislim da malim ljudima treba staviti nekakve okove da bi se oni mogli jednog dana zabavljati trgajuci ih.
> moras biti u nekakvoj 'formi'/kalupu da bi mogao osjetiti gust 'deformacije'  
> ne znam jesam li u pravu.



 pamtis ti moje politicke tendencije, ha?  :Smile:  mali ispravak: anarhistkinjo je  pc izraz, anarhistice se gleda kao umanjenica po tome... a ak ipak mislis da sam malecka - onda sam anarhistkinjica  :Laughing:  
ah taj jezik, kad ce se vec prestati razvijati...
jos ce neko pomisliti da se ne razumijemo... 
 :Love:  

no ajmo o okovima...
gusti su gusti - pa ako mislis da radis okove da bi im zgustala zivot - sve pet   :Laughing:  
al onda ti ne stoji da odgajas male komformiste - nego male buntovnike, ne?

no, iskreno, kao da ne pises o sebi (koliko sam te skuzila na drugim topicima)...  :Heart:  
sto ti ustvari hoces?   :Grin:  

koga juul nije malo zbunio - sumnjam da ce nesto novo i nauciti, osvjestiti...
bas mi je zanimljiv - bilo da ga citam politicki, emotivno, iz pozicije sebe kao djeteta svoje majke, sebe kao roditelja jednogodisnjaka, dvogodisnjaka, kao jednoroditeljka, strankinja...
uvijek naidjem na nesto zanimljivo... 

i da, i mene nekad zbedira... al ne  moze mene juul toliko zbedirati koliko ja mogu od njega nauciti...   :Wink:

----------


## flower

> i da, i mene nekad zbedira... al ne moze mene juul toliko zbedirati koliko ja mogu od njega nauciti...


 potpis

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Meni sa sad, na kraju balade, čini da mi je ova knjiga bila totalno suvišna.

Nakon prve trudnoće koja je završila spontanim i ove druge koja je prošla sa puno problema , 
tokom prve godine G. života, nije bilo dana da Bogu nisam zahvaljivala što je živ i zdrav.
Kasnije je to malo "popustilo", nisam bila više toliko histerično izbezumljena oko svega.

Po službenoj dužnosti čitam dnevne novine i svakog dana se užasavam crnom hronikom,
djeca stradavaju na ovaj ili onaj način na svakom koraku
i ja i dalje stalno Bogu zahvaljujem što ga imam ( Gabrijela )
i svjesna sam JAKO kako je ljudsko biće osjetljivo - sad te ima - sad te nema.
Kad ti na pravdi Boga  odjednom neko istrgne nekog najdražeg iz života, a na jedan vrlo besmislen način
postaješ jako svjestan osjetljivosti bića i visoko cijeniš sve ono što se inače uzima "zdravo za gotovo".

Još kad se osvrnem po svom komšiluku i načinu na koji oni tretiraju djecu - 
( na ono što prolazi kroz naše tanke zidove )
stoput kažem - blago njemu što je s nama.

Sjećam se još uvijek kako kao dijete nisam imala pravo glasa i pokušavam to maskimalno izbjeći sad kad su uloge promijenjene,
sad kad sam ja ta koja kao ima "moć" nad djetetom - dati mu da dođe do izražaja ili ne.

Svjesna sam toga da on nikad neće htjeti ono što bih ja, uvijek će htjeti ono što on sam želi - to je tako normalno...
Pa i ja danas kao i oduvijek, želim ono što želim , a ne ono što bi moja mama htjela.

----------


## dorotea24

Ja sam za dosta stvari iz knjige shvatila da već sada radim instinktivno, a neke sam nove stvari shvatila i počela ih primjenjivati. Primjetila sam nekakve greške mojih roditelja i posljedice toga u mojoj psihi pa se nadam da će ta knjiga i meni pomoći da si osvjestim neke "probleme" (govorim o sitnicama). Sve u svemu knjiga mi je odlična.

----------


## vertex

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam juula shvatila ovako:
> 
> dijete je kompetentno da odlucuje o nekim pitanjima.
> npr. dijete samo zna da li je umorno ili nije.
> roditelj motra uvazavati tu kompetenciju, inace mu rusi samosvijest.
> roditelj ima pravo odluciti umjesto djeteta (npr. reci mu: ja sam odlucio da ti ides spavati), ali ne bi smio uvjeravati dijete da zna bolje od djeteta sto djetetu treba (npr. vidis da si umoran, sigurno ti se spava kad si tako cendrav, zar ne bi ipak radije posao u krevet?)
> ...


Da se nadovežem...
Ja isto koristim neke opće razloge zašto nešto treba napraviti, i neću to izbaciti. Slažem se da je osobni jezik neizmjrno važan, ali meni to ne znači da u odgoju nema mjesta rečenicama tipa: Skidamo cipele da nam stan ostane čist pa nam se ljepše igrati; Navečer peremo zube da bi bili zdravi i mirisni. Ne vidim veliku potrebu za personaliziranjem ovakvih poruka. Za malu djecu, skroz mi je u redu dodati prijatelje iz vrtića koji se spremaju na spavanje i peru zubiće. Ako smo kod ljudi koji ne skinu cipele kad dođu kući, tu mi nije problem ubaciti osobnu poruku: kod nas se skidaju jer ja mislim da je to važno.
Dakle, meni je različito navoditi dijete da se povinjuje nekom skupu vanjskih pravila za koja ni sami ne znamo zašto tamo stoje ni da li vjerujemo u njih, od toga da racionalno objasnimo potrebu za nekim postupkom.
Imam i neke dvojbe oko prevelikog korištenja osobnog jezika. Juul kaže da je djetetu lakše i draže učiniti nešto zato što to želi osoba koju voli, nego zbog nekog apstraktnog pravila (i meni tu fali srednji put, odnosno pravilo koje je prizemno, razložno i u koje vjerujem). Nismo li tu u opasnosti da dijete malo prečesto nešto radi zato što mi tako želimo? Meni je draže da pere zube zato što zna da je to važno za zdravlje, nego da to radi iz želje da mi ugodi. 
I zapravo, ne mislim da se ovo što pišem uopće kosi s Juulom, nego mislim da ga se često predoslovno tumači.

----------


## lucky day

vertex, bas htjedoh napisati da se uopce ne kosi...
opceprihvacena/sireprihvacena pravila koja kao takva djetetu verbaliziras su u jednom trenu postala TVOJA...
svjesno ili manje svjesno - je mozda bitno za tebe kao osobu i nacin na koji odabires komunicirati sa djetetom i svijetom... razina na kojoj su uzde u tvojim rukama... odgovornost koja te osnazuje a ne cini marionetom nekih 'random' utjecaja...

bilo kako bilo, neosobnim govorom -dijete ce, ako te poslusa, poslusati tvoju zelju i (percipiranu) zelju svijeta oko sebe... li dijela svijeta (obitelj, vrtic, parkic, zdravi ljudi, posteni ljudi, cisti ljudi, bijelci, zapadnjaci, kapitalisti, obrazovani...)
ako ne poslusa - u sukobu je s tobom ali i (percipiranim) zeljama svijeta kojeg u tom trenu predstavljas...

to je djelomicno i neminovno zbog razine koje smo nesvjesni sebe kao prestavnika 'svijeta'...
i moze nam se ponekad CINITI da djetetu cinimo uslugu time (da nauci, preko naseg iskustva, na laksi nacin)...

no, ako smo svjesni zamke zatvaranja vidokruga vec samim time sto je NASA svijest neminovno ogranicena - meni se cini ipak bolje koristenjem osobnog jezika za stvari koje smo definitivno 'pounutrili' - ostaviti djetetu pogled na svijet sa, slikovito receno, viseg kata nebodera...

mozda za one poruke koje smo pokupili tijekom zivota u koje ni sami nismo sigurni koliko su stvarno nase i koliko su nam sjele - i nije lose predstaviti kao poruke svijeta ili, u krajnjem slucaju nesigurnosti, 'sto ce selo reci'... 

ali za utjecaje koji su nam definitivno sjeli i svjesni smo zasto i kako nam koriste uz zivotu - ne vidim razloga zasto ih ne iskomunicirati kao svoje...

pogotovo djetetu kojemu je lakse shvatiti konkretno nad apstraktnim...
ili konkretnije (npr. vrtic, svi nasi prijatelji) nad apstraknijim (sva djeca, sva dobra djeca, svi ljudi na planeti i kroz cijelu povijest)...

----------


## ninet

> Meni sa sad, na kraju balade, čini da mi je ova knjiga bila totalno suvišna.
> 
> Nakon prve trudnoće koja je završila spontanim i ove druge koja je prošla sa puno problema , 
> tokom prve godine G. života, nije bilo dana da Bogu nisam zahvaljivala što je živ i zdrav.
> Kasnije je to malo "popustilo", nisam bila više toliko histerično izbezumljena oko svega.
> 
> Po službenoj dužnosti čitam dnevne novine i svakog dana se užasavam crnom hronikom,
> djeca stradavaju na ovaj ili onaj način na svakom koraku
> i ja i dalje stalno Bogu zahvaljujem što ga imam ( Gabrijela )
> ...


Na kraju balade? 
 :Smile:  Draga moja ti si, kao i ja, tek na pocetku....

----------


## lucky day

ninet, meni je biti uvijek na pocetku najveci izazov i najveci dar roditeljstva...

----------


## ninet

> ninet, meni je biti uvijek na pocetku najveci izazov i najveci dar roditeljstva...


Exactly! I uvijek nauciti nesto novo...sto od Juula i Julovica, sto od vlastitog djeteta...  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

50-ineka str i sviđa mi se

----------


## Mamasita

> mislim da bi mozda bilo dobro da procitas knjigu do kraja, pa onda opet *iz pocetka*.


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
jel' moguce da sam ja ovo napisala?? iz pocetka!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mila majka

Dovrsavam Vase kompetentno dijete i odista sam odusevljena knjigom. Ja bih da se, uz Rodin kljun, dijeli u rodilistima. ☺
Sto mi preporucujete za daljnje citanje? 
Koja vam je najdraza Juulova knjiga?
Je li tko citao Prostor za obitelj? Dojmovi?

----------


## PikiViki

Ja sam davno citala Prostor za obitelj i jako me se dojmila, ali nazalost bilo je davno pa ne mogu puno argumentirat... Jako se lako cita i nekako ti poslozi stvari u glavi koje vec znas. Svakako procitaj!

----------


## no@

"Od poslušnosti do odgovornosti", Juul je suautor sa Helle Jensen. 
Drugačija je od ostalih njegovih knjiga, dosta zahtjevna za čitanje, ali odlična!

----------


## Mima

Najdraža Juulova knjiga mi je "Kako reći NE mirne savjesti"

----------


## martincius

meni je super i HURA! Idemo jesti. Uz Vase kompetentno dijete, te dvije su mi najdraze, sve sam procitala (valjda?)

----------


## Mila majka

Vidim da su mišljenja različita.  :Smile:  
Hvala vam svima!
Zelim si naruciti Vase kompetentno dijete pa mislim, kad si vec narucujem, da uzmem jos koju, no cini se da su rasprodane pa je izbor dosta ogranicen (Prostor za obitelj, Hura idemo jesti i ona o zivotu s tinejdzerima).
No, nekako mi se cini da cu ih i tako sve htjeti imati na svojoj polici tako da mozda nije toliko vazno od koje krenem...
Mislim da sam se navukla!  :Grin:

----------

